# Milkyspit's MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester) Part II



## Sigman (Jan 7, 2008)

...continued from here.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 7, 2008)

*[size=+1]Update May 6, 2009[/size]*

A number of MC2 units have shipped and I have enough parts to build a handful more. This is likely to be the end of the run using MC2 boards... after this, the next iteration of the project (if any!) will involve a different design, and I have no timeframe estimate for such an effort.

*Translation: if you've wanted an MC2 unit but maybe been on the fence about it, I strongly advise you to get it NOW. Last call!*


Here's a post from this morning with some additional information. See the post in its original context *over here*...



> *[size=+2]White-Array MC2 Units... Now Shipping![/size]*
> 
> Breakthrough! Yesterday I got a number of white-array MC2 units completed and SHIPPED. What a relief! They're fairly involved to build but I finally got a batch done. As of this writing, everybody who was waiting for one with the exception of GottaWearShades had their unit(s) shipped. As for GottaWearShades, I still need to complete his, and he has a balance due before I can ship, so seemed like that was the most logical one to wait on.
> 
> ...




*[size=+1]Update December 16, 2008[/size]*

I'm out of boards to build more MC2 units... but have sufficient blank boards on hand to make 30 more units. Need a demand of at least 12 confirmed builds to cover the expense of having the boards populated. Lots of options, too, including some new ones... see Post #96 *over here* (I think) for more information, and please post your interest! I'd like to run these final 30 boards to put some closure to the MC2. (Down the road there might even be an MC3, though I haven't even prototyped such a thing yet, but do have some ideas as to what it would be.)

Happy Holidays everyone! :santa:


*[size=+1]Original Post[/size]*

*[size=+1]Sigman,[/size]* thanks for opening the new thread. When you have a moment, could you transfer ownership of the thread to me so I could copy pertinent info into the top post and keep it updated periodically? Thanks. :thumbsup:

*[size=+1]Availability?[/size]* As of this post I'm down to exactly TWO built units of the MC2, and I'd just as soon keep these for my personal use... after building 150+ of these I only have the two left for me, and the whole project started as a quest for power outage lighting for our home! 

Anyway, could always build more units... thing is, I would need to place an order for more boards, which would mean I'd need interest in perhaps 50-75 units to make it possible to order another batch of boards in the first place. I'm happy to do it, so please post here if you have interest, along with the number of units you would want. If we can get the numbers high enough, I'll build a new batch along with updated LEDs pursuant to whatever might be state of the art for MC2 use at this time. Many thanks!


----------



## js (Jan 10, 2008)

Milky,

You only have *TWO* left? How did it come to that, my friend? You should have stashed away about a half a dozen of these just for yourself.

Ah well, I understand. This sort of thing happens to me all the time.

For the record, I have two MC2's and I love them! I've been wanting to do a review of the MC2, so maybe now is the time. It might possibly generate enough new interest to allow for another build run of these. But either way, this light deserves a nice review. It's a very functional, very ingenious and practical piece of work, milky. Bravo! and congratulations! Those of us who own MC2's thank you.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jan 11, 2008)

iv got one as well and in fact its in use as i type this (down to battery power at my house).you cannot find a better user of your used up 123's.....thanks milky!


----------



## MURDOK72605 (Jan 11, 2008)

New to the forum and well, everything. These are very efficient and I was fortunate enough to score a Cree P2 prototype. It works very well. I would not mind picking up an extra two especially if I could get one more Cree.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd be in for one....
i think us newer members have yet to find this thread....

Crenshaw


----------



## py702 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Milky, I'd be interested in 2 if you do make another batch.

Paul


----------



## gottawearshades (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like one, too.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in for 2.


----------



## jufam44 (Feb 24, 2008)

Did this project ever come to light, beyond the first run?


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 24, 2008)

jufam44 said:


> Did this project ever come to light, beyond the first run?




Uh... I've built something along the lines of 150 MC2 units to date. As of now I have no more parts on hand to build more! But if enough folks express interest I'll be able to have another batch of boards assembled and build more of these. Are you interested, and in how many?


----------



## gottawearshades (Feb 27, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> Are you interested, and in how many?



Make that two!


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 29, 2008)

gottawearshades said:


> Make that two!




GWS, noted, thanks.

*[size=+1]Some Minor Developments[/size]*

I still don't have a new batch of boards, but recently HAVE been researching some of the newer 5mm, 8mm, and 10mm LEDs. In the next day or two I'll likely order at least a couple bunches of LEDs with an eye toward use in an MC2-like light (MC3 perhaps?) and/or some of my other mods, such as the A2 LEDectomy upgrades.

One LED in particular that shows some promise is the BestHongKong 5chip 100mA LED... on the face of things it doesn't seem to offer particularly great efficiency, but driven at lower levels it's likely to operate in the same efficiency ballpark as the Cree and Seoul emitters but with no need for focusing lenses or optics. Pricing is more reasonable, too. This part also can reportedly reach 15 lumens, which is exceptional brightness for something like the MC2.

Truth be told, with rewritten firmware the Acorn drivers I've been using for higher-powered work (Gotham, Boxter, CREEmator, etc.) could be pressed into service in a candle. I'd rather get more of the actual MC2 boards as they're a bit more convenient, but we'll see!


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 29, 2008)

and also waiting on a PM reply for an L1-CX...

Crenshaw


----------



## gallagho (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll buy one if you make a new batch :thumbsup:

Owen


----------



## revs (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry to bump this thread. I am a new member and just found this topic. You still thinking of making more? This would be great for my wife when she needs to test her blood sugar levels at night and not turn on the lamp. If you make more, count me in for 1. Thanks.


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thinking of picking up a few if you decide to have another go at these as well.


----------



## nein166 (May 15, 2008)

*My Oddball MC2 Mini-Review*

Not sure when Milkyspit will be ready to announce the next MC2 run so maybe I'm jumping the gun here. I think he's waiting on NEW LEDs.

During PF10 I gave Milky a DX 20mm White LED, with the stipulation he build it into a MC2. A few weeks ago I got a call that it was ready. So I shipped myself over to MilkyLabs to pick it up :tinfoil:

Yeah I said 20mm, I've got this desire for oddball lights. And Milky was very accomodating to put it together. He also changed the 5mm amber to an orange 5mm which sits inside a notch carved out of the 20mm. There are some neat optical effects from this LED-in-LED arrangement.

I also snagged a MC2 built into a camping lantern running on 4xAA. You never know whats for sale till you ask. MilkyLabs is my favorite store.

On the left there is a MC2 with one of Milkyspit's special aspherical 10mm LEDs which I put in afterwards then filled under with epoxy. The amber in this one glows up through the epoxy into the 10mm.







AMBER - AMBER - ORANGE





Notice the ORANGE flair caused by positioning an LED-in-LED





LOW -2 step exposure





MEDIUM -2 step exposure





High -2 step exposure






Thanks again Milky these 2 new ones are all great and I use them daily. Hope you get to keep a few from this run.


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 15, 2008)

I think we talked about these when we were on the phone for the Obfuscatior build, Scott, but I can't recall. 

I am in for two!


----------



## milkyspit (May 30, 2008)

*[size=+1]Special Build: SIX UNITS WITH NICHIA GS, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED![/size]*

Folks, I've been slowly gathering the necessary bits to build a handful more Milky Candles, and as of this moment I've got exactly SIX built, available to all, first to grab them, gets them! These six are particularly special in that I've mounted some handpicked Nichia GS LEDs (rank W, color bin C0)... these are easily the brightest and most efficient 5mm LEDs released to date. Another special aspect of this half-dozen units: I individually tested the voltage requirements of each LED in each unit and am recalibrating the firmware specifically to this batch's operational characteristics... what that means in real-world terms is longer runtimes before the units drop out of regulation and POSSIBLY (no guarantees, but hopeful) these might be the first and to date, only MC2 ever made capable of operating the white LED on a *SINGLE* 123 primary cell... all previous units would only operate in white when running with TWO 123 cells. Many LEDs lost their lives to give us this feature... well no, not really, but I did reject a fair number of LEDs that didn't make the grade for this little build... only the best made the cut... and since I don't have any more Nichia GS for these units at present, the 6 on hand are the ONLY ones for now with Nichia GS.

*First come, first served. Get 'em while they're hot!* Let me know if you'd like any... send PM to me here or on CPF Marketplace, or email me at...

Cost would be $59 per unit, plus shipping... rough estimate on the shipping assuming an uninsured package, would be a flat rate for the whole package of $5 to USA (Priority Mail) and $29 international (Express Mail International, a.k.a. EMS, with full tracking).

I know you guys have been looking for these for a while, now, finally, is your chance! I'll be making more at some point but cannot guarantee they'll have the Nichia GS in them. Get 'em while they're hot! :naughty:






If it's a convenience, I'll post my Paypal info here, with a little anti-spam-robot measure in place... if you send payment immediately, please note your CPF username and make sure I get your mailing address... and please, note here that you grabbed one, or two, or however many, for everyone's benefit...

Cash (Preferred): ppcash ///AT/// QuarryRun %%%DOT%%% com
Credit Card: ppcard ///AT/// QuarryRun %%%DOT%%% com











Hope this helps. This project has been an ongoing labor of love and I hope it's helped some folks. IMHO, these are the best Milky Candles completed to date.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 31, 2008)

for 1 in white please!


----------



## milkyspit (May 31, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> for 1 in white please!



Thanks Hoople!

One note: they're all in white... AND amber... every unit has both LEDs, I just wanted to show a variety in the group photo. Guess that didn't work out so well! 

Anyway, many thanks.

*Five* MC2-Nichia GS units left.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 31, 2008)

thanks, yeah reading comprehension was low, just took the key parts. :thinking: even cooler!


----------



## MarNav1 (May 31, 2008)

I'll take one Scott, pending PM. Thanks. PM sent!


----------



## milkyspit (May 31, 2008)

MARNAV1 said:


> I'll take one Scott, pending PM. Thanks. PM sent!




Marnav, PM replied... and you've got one! Thank you my friend. :thumbsup:

*FOUR* more MC2 with Nichia GS as of this post.


----------



## openbolt1 (May 31, 2008)

Hello Scott!

I have been waiting for one of these...I would like one please. 
PayPal to follow. Wooo - Whoooo! PM sent..

Gary 



"Cost would be $59 per unit, plus shipping... rough estimate on the shipping assuming an uninsured package, would be a flat rate for the whole package of $5 to USA (Priority Mail)"


----------



## gottawearshades (May 31, 2008)

I'll take one!

Paypal coming your way.

Huzzah!


----------



## Crenshaw (May 31, 2008)

wow, i would like one, but all out of funds... i guess ill wait for the next ones, im not exactly crazy about the GS anyway.

Crenshaw


----------



## StrayLight (May 31, 2008)

If there's one left, I'll take it.

PM sent.

EDIT: Hope I'm not jumping the gun, but Paypal sent for one MC2.


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 31, 2008)

Damn, just got your PM, Scott. 
I sent PP for 2 units and shipping...let me know if I am too late! 

Now...how would these operate with 1 cell? Spacer required?


----------



## milkyspit (May 31, 2008)

Guys (and gals?), no worries, I *think* I've got everyone covered... and also think we may have exhausted the supply of Milky Candles with Nichia GS! oo:

*Zero* MC2 with Nichia GS remaining as of this post.

*That said, I've got a few other styles of 5mm LED and enough parts on hand to build several more Milky Candles...* so if anyone missed these, there's still hope. I intend to post a new sales thread about the possibilities... for now, here are some ideas that stand out, if interested feel free to send me PM and/or email about them...

1. I still have some Jeled 50Kmcd white LEDs on hand, and though they're not quite at Nichia GS levels of output, they still perform surprisingly well. Fellow CPFer Nein166 and I ceiling-bounce tested several LEDs in the MC2 units and the Nichia GS won, followed fairly closely by the Jeled 50K, followed somewhat more distantly by the rest of the field. The Jeled is still a great performer! I can build using these immediately.

2. Have some 10mm white LEDs that do nicely. What these lack in output (and they don't lack all that much, they're perfectly acceptable in the MC2) they make up in surprisingly long throw... the optical system in the larger 10mm emitters, at least in this case, is a HUGE improvement over their 5mm cousins! Who would ever have imagined describing a Milky Candle as a thrower!?! oo:

3. I've built some prototype Candles in the past using Cree LEDs... I would typically use something that's a little outdated for the higher-powered lights, but still quite competitive in lower-powered applications like the MC2. At present I have cooler-tinted P3 (WC tint) and warmer-tinted P4 (WH tint). These produce a wider-angle, floody beam. The build would be slightly more expensive using these, but not by much.

4. I have some 'snow' white LEDs of unknown origin that came from ebay a while back... the beam is exceptionally smooth and tint is what I would call a frosty white. They're not as efficient as the Nichia GS or the Jeled 50K, but I could probably overcome that limitation by mounting a small array of these, perhaps 2-4 in parallel... that would allow them to operate at a more favorable point on their efficiency curve and narrow the gap with the top performers to the point they'd essentially be equal to them. Price would be a bit more by going this option... maybe $10 more? due to the additional labor involved... but the beam would be smoother and more uniform than any of the other choices while still providing the good ceiling-bounce illumination the Milky Candle is designed for.

I'm sure there are other possibilities as well! Let me know if any of these interest you. It's kinda like a Milky Candle Emporium!


----------



## milkyspit (May 31, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> I sent PP for 2 units and shipping...let me know if I am too late!



No worries, you're not too late. Actually, you're going to get a special treat (hope you see it that way too!)... I was one unit short so your second MC2 will actually be the one I made for myself!  It's a Nichia GS based light with the custom-recalibrated firmware just like the others, but as the backup LED this one uses a wide angle Kingbright ORANGE rather than the standard amber LED. The Kingbright Orange 5mm is one of my favorites... the color is IMHO gorgeous and the LED itself gives off an almost shimmering quality when running... very pleasant to look at. Hope that works for you.



smokelaw1 said:


> Now...how would these operate with 1 cell? Spacer required?



No spacer required! The tailspring is on a threaded mount, so you unscrew the spring assembly (not enough for it to fall off, stop just short of that) to run with a single cell, and screw it back down when running with two cells. I personally dislike spacers and adapters because they would just represent one more accessory to get lost... wanted to come up with a solution where the light itself was already outfitted with everything it needed, and that's exactly what we've got with the current design.

On a related note: the nylon cup in which the tailspring sits can be popped off, it's not glued in place... this doesn't ordinarily present a problem because it's not a load-bearing element, the spring tension falls on the machine nut inside the cup, not on the cup itself... it yours ever does get crooked or fall off, just pop it back onto the machine nut and all should be well.

One other very minor note: I'm shipping all these units PRELOADED with 2x123 nearly-spent cells (they register 10% or 20% on my ZTS battery tester)... I do this to keep the spring assembly from flopping around during shipping, also to demonstrate how the unit runs well even on badly depleted cells. Or maybe the whole project is actually my secret plan to dispose of my own spent 123 primaries! (Hee hee.) :laughing:


----------



## gottawearshades (May 31, 2008)

The 10 mm emitter in nein166's post looks interesting, it makes the thing look . . . like a candle. And the tint doesn't look too cool, either.


----------



## StrayLight (May 31, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> Or maybe the whole project is actually my secret plan to dispose of my own spent 123 primaries! (Hee hee.) :laughing:


 
AH, HA! The truth comes out. I was suckered, I was.

Thanks, Milky.


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 31, 2008)

The special treat sound FANTASTIC Scott...I can't wait to see it!

And I don't know how I missed that trick with 1X123 spring. THat's a fantastic innovation and ingenious solution. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## yaesumofo (May 31, 2008)

I love my MC2. I wish I had seen these "special" units sooner. What about a MC2 with a 083 emitter in it? could that be done?
Yaesumofo


----------



## milkyspit (May 31, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> I love my MC2. I wish I had seen these "special" units sooner. What about a MC2 with a 083 emitter in it? could that be done?
> Yaesumofo




Yaesu, thanks for your kind words! I'd be happy to build one of these for you as soon as I get my hands on a fresh supply of suitable emitters.

As for the 083, please forgive my ignorance, but what's an 083 emitter? :thinking:


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 1, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> Yaesu, thanks for your kind words! I'd be happy to build one of these for you as soon as I get my hands on a fresh supply of suitable emitters.
> 
> As for the 083, please forgive my ignorance, but what's an 083 emitter? :thinking:


he means the Nichia ones, like McGizmo is using in the Sundrop

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199058

aparently, they have close to "perfect" tint......

Crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 1, 2008)

dp


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation, Crenshaw. :bow:



yaesumofo said:


> I love my MC2. I wish I had seen these "special" units sooner. What about a MC2 with a 083 emitter in it? could that be done?
> Yaesumofo



Yaesu, technically the MC2 with 083 emitter could be done, and I could even bump up the output current a bit since that particular LED can handle substantially more current flow even with its stock heatsinking. However, the light would be very floody, certainly more so than the relatively narrow-angle 5mm LEDs used in the typical MC2. If your needs match that sort of light, it might be just the ticket! :thumbsup:


----------



## souptree (Jun 3, 2008)

Scott, I would love an MC2 with the Kingbright Orange emitter if one can be made available to me. My orange A2 remains one of my most used and favorite lights.  I have wanted a MilkyCandle for a long time and if there's an orange one out there for me, well I just can't resist. :thumbsup:



milkyspit said:


> No worries, you're not too late. Actually, you're going to get a special treat (hope you see it that way too!)... I was one unit short so your second MC2 will actually be the one I made for myself!  It's a Nichia GS based light with the custom-recalibrated firmware just like the others, but as the backup LED this one uses a wide angle Kingbright ORANGE rather than the standard amber LED. The Kingbright Orange 5mm is one of my favorites... the color is IMHO gorgeous and the LED itself gives off an almost shimmering quality when running... very pleasant to look at. Hope that works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 3, 2008)

souptree said:


> Scott, I would love an MC2 with the Kingbright Orange emitter if one can be made available to me. My orange A2 remains one of my most used and favorite lights.  I have wanted a MilkyCandle for a long time and if there's an orange one out there for me, well I just can't resist. :thumbsup:




Souptree, okay, I found one more Nichia GS and have a Kingbright Orange, so yes, I can build that for you. Price would be $59 plus shipping just as the above batch of MC2 were priced. Send me PM or email or call if you wish, or just go ahead with the Paypal and I'll get the light on the way to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 7, 2008)

I tried out the new Milky Candle last night. Cool. Brighter than expected. I can easily read by it on High. About what runtime could I expect on High with two fresh cells?

One thing, though: I won't be flying with it. Sure, this is not a pipe bomb. It's a flashlight light. Yeah, right.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 7, 2008)

gottawearshades said:


> I tried out the new Milky Candle last night. Cool. Brighter than expected. I can easily read by it on High. About what runtime could I expect on High with two fresh cells?



Hi GWS, high output should run for approx. 70 hours continuous on a pair of fresh cells... after the cells will no longer keep the white LED running on high, they'll probably still work on medium and low outputs for a while longer.



gottawearshades said:


> One thing, though: I won't be flying with it. Sure, this is not a pipe bomb. It's a flashlight light. Yeah, right.



:laughing: oo:


----------



## StrayLight (Jun 7, 2008)

Okay, having just discovered the world of Milky mods, this may be more addicting than McGizmos. I received my first MC2 this week, and while I love it's not-so-cutting edge performance, I have some thoughts on another build:

A Nichia 083 (or similar HI-CRI LED) with a Kingbright orange LED built on whatever board has the ability to drive the white on a single cell (same as the most recent MC2s) under some sort of floody optic like this one, on the right, posted by nein166:







I know this particular MC2 is built with a 20mm LED, but I'm looking for a similar flood output, preferably from a domed optic, from both the white and amber/orange LEDs. 

If this can be done, I'd take at least three of them.

Too cool, these Candles.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 7, 2008)

StrayLight said:


> discovered the world of Milky mods, this may be more addicting than McGizmos.


 

my sentiments exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi StrayLight,

*Okay, having just discovered the world of Milky mods, this may be more addicting than McGizmos.*

I'll be happy to build whatever you wish, just give me a holler whenever the time comes! 

*I received my first MC2 this week, and while I love it's not-so-cutting edge performance...*

With a Nichia GS the MC2 is delivering darned close to cutting-edge performance. The thing one needs to remember is, the MC2 was not built for gobs of output from a package that size, but rather for optimal *lumens per watt* coupled with some insanely long runtimes and the ability to use "spent" cells as fuel.

*I have some thoughts on another build:

A Nichia 083 (or similar HI-CRI LED) with a Kingbright orange LED built on whatever board has the ability to drive the white on a single cell (same as the most recent MC2s) under some sort of floody optic...

(...snip...)

I know this particular MC2 is built with a 20mm LED, but I'm looking for a similar flood output, preferably from a domed optic, from both the white and amber/orange LEDs...*

First off, it's worth noting that the MC2 was designed around the concept of ceiling-bounce illumination. A floody LED won't deliver that as effectively as a more narrow-angle one does. Assuming you're willing to accept that compromise, then yes, I could build using other LEDs including a high-CRI Nichia 083 or pretty much anything else, for that matter.

One hurdle will be acquiring the 083 LEDs. My understanding is these particular LEDs won't be available for some time, and that McGizmo has some samples but not a large supply himself. I may be mistaken but that's my present understanding.

Building with this sort of LED, the most effective technique would be to locate a domed diffuser cap... something like a table tennis ball cut perfectly in half. This would provide the desired type of beam, although there would be remaining questions as far as how much light would be lost and whether the result would retain its high CRI characteristics. For now I'll assume these will not be showstoppers.

If the above is true, then I can build such a light at any time, given a source of suitable LED. Order anytime you wish! And perhaps help us find a super secret source of high-CRI emitters. 

Seriously, there is nothing more than the emitters themselves preventing me from building the light you want.


----------



## StrayLight (Jun 10, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> With a Nichia GS the MC2 is delivering darned close to cutting-edge performance. The thing one needs to remember is, the MC2 was not built for gobs of output from a package that size, but rather for optimal *lumens per watt* coupled with some insanely long runtimes and the ability to use "spent" cells as fuel.


 
I was making a comparison to lights at the other end of the quantitative output spectrum and did not mean to offend. 

Poor choice of words.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 10, 2008)

StrayLight said:


> I was making a comparison to lights at the other end of the quantitative output spectrum and did not mean to offend.
> 
> Poor choice of words.




No offense taken! Okay, I was bummed-out for a few moments but no big deal really. Thanks just the same, appreciate the clarification! :thumbsup:


----------



## StrayLight (Jun 10, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> First off, it's worth noting that the MC2 was designed around the concept of ceiling-bounce illumination. A floody LED won't deliver that as effectively as a more narrow-angle one does. Assuming you're willing to accept that compromise, then yes, I could build using other LEDs including a high-CRI Nichia 083 or pretty much anything else, for that matter.
> 
> One hurdle will be acquiring the 083 LEDs. My understanding is these particular LEDs won't be available for some time, and that McGizmo has some samples but not a large supply himself. I may be mistaken but that's my present understanding.
> 
> ...


 
I don't have a secret stash of 083 emitters, and I hadn't fully considered the "ceiling bounce" design aspect of the Candle. My intent with the domed optic is to create the illusion of a actual candle seen at elevation, but I don't want to otherwise kill the usefulness of the light... so what about a removeable dome?

In the absence of a source of HI-CRI emitters I would settle for the efficiency of the Nichia GS, assuming more of those could be procured.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 10, 2008)

StrayLight, the good news is I have a decent supply of Nichia GS inbound... my best guess is they'll arrive by the end of this week. Just learned of this today. (Yippee!!) Given the good news, I could build more MC2 units for you and anyone else interested... at least within reason... gotta count the number of housings I have on hand! My guess is I can build a dozen more units with the parts on hand. Let me know ASAP how many you might want.

As for diffuser, there are various solutions out there... SilverFox was experimenting with that aspect of things, and I believe Nein166 was, too... maybe they could chime in with respect to some good choices?

Also, there's one enhancement I've long delayed for lack of bandwidth (geek speak for not enough hours in the day!)... I've always wanted to program a flicker mode into the Milky Candle so the unit could more-or-less simulate a real candle for those after a bit more ambiance out of the thing.


----------



## StrayLight (Jun 10, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> StrayLight, the good news is I have a decent supply of Nichia GS inbound... my best guess is they'll arrive by the end of this week. Just learned of this today. (Yippee!!) Given the good news, I could build more MC2 units for you and anyone else interested... at least within reason... gotta count the number of housings I have on hand! My guess is I can build a dozen more units with the parts on hand. Let me know ASAP how many you might want.


 
Goody. I'll be in touch about those.



milkyspit said:


> As for diffuser, there are various solutions out there... SilverFox was experimenting with that aspect of things, and I believe Nein166 was, too... maybe they could chime in with respect to some good choices?


 
Eh, link to thread perhaps?



milkyspit said:


> Also, there's one enhancement I've long delayed for lack of bandwidth (geek speak for not enough hours in the day!)... I've always wanted to program a flicker mode into the Milky Candle so the unit could more-or-less simulate a real candle for those after a bit more ambiance out of the thing.


 
Sold.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 11, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> Also, there's one enhancement I've long delayed for lack of bandwidth (geek speak for not enough hours in the day!)... I've always wanted to program a flicker mode into the Milky Candle so the unit could more-or-less simulate a real candle for those after a bit more ambiance out of the thing.



thats actually very interesting! I envision one of those ambers with that flicker mode. Is it possible electronically speaking though? i mean, to end up with a flicker, not a strobe.

Crenshaw


----------



## nein166 (Jun 12, 2008)

FLICKER! Glad your going ahead and announcing this enhancement. Flicker shouldn't look anything like strobe Crenshaw. Think of strobe as on/off/on/off and flicker as on/on/off/on/on/on/on/off/on/off/off/on/on. Also I think Milky will be able to control the current so its not always on max.

So start burning the midnight candle, literally.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 12, 2008)

nein166 said:


> FLICKER! Glad your going ahead and announcing this enhancement. Flicker shouldn't look anything like strobe Crenshaw. Think of strobe as on/off/on/off and flicker as on/on/off/on/on/on/on/off/on/off/off/on/on. Also I think Milky will be able to control the current so its not always on max.
> 
> So start burning the midnight candle, literally.



that sounds swweeeet, i was wondering, maybe you could use like, three amber leds in a bundle, so you can like, turn them on and off intermittently, so the "flame" shifts around..

Crenshaw


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 13, 2008)

Folks, I just got a fresh bag of Nichia GS emitters, rank C0W. Supplies on hand to build some MC2 units for anyone who wants/needs some. Let me know via PM here or on CPF Marketplace, or via email.


----------



## Troglodyte (Jun 23, 2008)

Milky, I just pmed you about 2 MC2s. If they are still available I,ll take 2.

Troglodyte


----------



## StrayLight (Jun 24, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> First off, it's worth noting that the MC2 was designed around the concept of ceiling-bounce illumination. A floody LED won't deliver that as effectively as a more narrow-angle one does. Assuming you're willing to accept that compromise, then yes, I could build using other LEDs including a high-CRI Nichia 083 or pretty much anything else, for that matter.
> 
> One hurdle will be acquiring the 083 LEDs. My understanding is these particular LEDs won't be available for some time, and that McGizmo has some samples but not a large supply himself. I may be mistaken but that's my present understanding... Seriously, there is nothing more than the emitters themselves preventing me from building the light you want.


 
Scott, I assume you've seen this thread: High CRI Nichia LED for DIY.

With Don offering these in lots of ten, it's still an investment hurdle if I'm the only one interested, and only for a couple. That being said, I am interested in using these, and I understand the floody nature of the Nichia 083 in comparison to your typical narrow-beam choice of LED for the MC2. 

All the spec sheets for the 083 were posted in the thread as jpegs... it's jibberish to me, but my question is: are these LEDs even suitable for the extreme low power/long (regulated?) runtime design mandate of the MC2? If not, can you posit why not, and if so, *who else wants these HI-CRI LEDs in a Milky Candle so we can get some of these built?*


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 24, 2008)

Troglodyte said:


> Milky, I just pmed you about 2 MC2s. If they are still available I,ll take 2.
> 
> Troglodyte




Got it, PM replied, got the Paypal, package in the mail for AM pickup. :thumbsup:


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 24, 2008)

StrayLight said:


> Scott, I assume you've seen this thread: High CRI Nichia LED for DIY.
> 
> With Don offering these in lots of ten, it's still an investment hurdle if I'm the only one interested, and only for a couple. That being said, I am interested in using these, and I understand the floody nature of the Nichia 083 in comparison to your typical narrow-beam choice of LED for the MC2.
> 
> All the spec sheets for the 083 were posted in the thread as jpegs... it's jibberish to me, but my question is: are these LEDs even suitable for the extreme low power/long (regulated?) runtime design mandate of the MC2? If not, can you posit why not, and if so, *who else wants these HI-CRI LEDs in a Milky Candle so we can get some of these built?*




StrayLight, I'll almost definitely grab a ten-pack of these regardless of interest, simply because I'd like some to play with. The cost of such a Milky Candle would of course be somewhat higher, in line with the cost of the 083... but that said, shouldn't be too big a deal to build it. If it turns out I need to do anything additional in the actual buildout, though, such as placing an optic or somehow protecting the emitter itself from harm, pricing could change. At the moment I do not anticipate that, but want to be upfront with the possibility just in case.

:shrug:


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jun 24, 2008)

1 GS please..(Pm and .PP coming)...my 2nd MC2, you guys who dont have one are missing out, especaly if you realy need a long running light and to eat up used up 123's.


----------



## milkyspit (Jul 15, 2008)

*[size=+1]Several of Latest MC2 Available for Rapid Shipment![/size]*

The bad news: as of now all the MC2 boards I had on hand have been used... I could potentially get 30 more built, but will only do so if there's enough demand to cover the cost of doing so.

The good news: I've got 16 Milky Candles with the latest 'Bethel' firmware on hand, all built using handpicked Nichia GS rank C0W white LEDs and a selection of backup LED (mostly amber, but also some high brightness red-orange and a few Kingbright wide-angle orange). If/when anyone wants any, they're ready to ship right away... at least, until they're gone! oo:

Pricing remains the same, at $59 per unit plus shipping. In general, shipping to USA is $5 and international via EMS is $29... insurance would be extra in both cases.

Give me a holler if you need any.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 15, 2008)

Ill take one! please tell me the differences between the Amber and Orange LEDS. Im thinking i might take the Amber...but what are the differences?

thanks!

Crenshaw


----------



## milkyspit (Jul 15, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Ill take one! please tell me the differences between the Amber and Orange LEDS. Im thinking i might take the Amber...but what are the differences?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Crenshaw




Crenshaw, the amber is probably a little than the orange, but for me personally, I prefer the orange, mainly because it's unusual and the wide angle of the orange LEDs is a nice touch.

Red-orange (note this is different from the pure orange) is probably the brightest of the tinted LEDs... I personally am not a big fan, but it really does perform well.

Bottom line on which color to choose for the backup LED is mostly personal preference. Which color do you like?


----------



## wsmd (Aug 11, 2008)

Milkyspit,

I'd like to order a Milky Candle, if any are available? Please advise.

Thanks,
Will


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 11, 2008)

wsmd said:


> Milkyspit,
> 
> I'd like to order a Milky Candle, if any are available? Please advise.
> 
> ...




Will, yes, still have some available. Send me PM or email (the latter with your CPF username in the subject line) as to anything special you might want. :thumbsup:


----------



## wsmd (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the speedy reply, Scott!


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 11, 2008)

wsmd said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply, Scott!




Will, thank YOU for the speedy payment! Your MC2 is in the mail as of right now. Hope you like it.


----------



## gallagho (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Milky 

for 1 MC2 + International Postage

Thanks!

Owen


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 3, 2008)

gallagho said:


> Hi Milky
> 
> for 1 MC2 + International Postage
> 
> ...




Thanks Owen. Shipping today, Nichia GS Rank C0W with Kingbright Wide Angle Orange per your request. :thumbsup:


----------



## nein166 (Sep 4, 2008)

I love that Kingbright Orange


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 4, 2008)

Gallagho, TWO units shipped today per your request via PM.

*[size=+1]Availability[/size]*

As of this post, I've got a handful of MC2 units running the latest 'Bethel' firmware, with Nichia GS Rank C0W white LED and LSDiodes Amber LED ready to ship... also have a couple with high brightness red-orange backup LED but otherwise the same as above.

In the bigger picture, I can have another small batch of boards prepped to make 30 more units... to cover the upfront cost of the boards themselves, I would need at least a dozen or so confirmed orders... then I'd have all 30 boards sent over, build 30 more lights, voila!


----------



## glamisrat (Sep 19, 2008)

Milky,

If you still have some in stock, I would like one. What are my color options. 

Thanks, 

Alan

Ill try to PM as well.


----------



## txmatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Keeping the Milky thread alive... sent PM about what MC2's you still have available.


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 25, 2008)

Txmatt, will reply to your PM as soon as I have a chance... going to bed now... should have turned in a couple hours ago! :sleepy:

At the moment I have roughly 7 units left, including a couple with Kingbright orange backup LED.


----------



## geonex (Nov 14, 2008)

Milky - 

If you still have any available, I'd love to pick-up one of the MC2s with the Kingbright orange backup LED. I'll drop you a PM as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 23, 2008)

Milkyspit,

I'd like to order 2 Milky Candle, if any are available? Please advise.

Thanks, 
bullterrier


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 23, 2008)

bullterrier said:


> Milkyspit,
> 
> I'd like to order 2 Milky Candle, if any are available? Please advise.
> 
> ...




Bullterrier, I have TWO left, first come, first served. After this I would need to have 30 more boards populated... that would take some time as I would need at least a dozen orders to justify the buildout. The bottom line: if you want two units soon, please contact me to arrange for that NOW. You can use this email address to reach me...


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 23, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> Bullterrier, I have TWO left, first come, first served. After this I would need to have 30 more boards populated... that would take some time as I would need at least a dozen orders to justify the buildout. The bottom line: if you want two units soon, please contact me to arrange for that NOW. You can use this email address to reach me...



email on the way.


----------



## HarryN (Nov 23, 2008)

I would like to get on the new signup list for 2 units. If I understand correctly, it is a single CR 123 long last light plus a little red or amber LED on the side.

If given the choice, I prefer the LED dome to be as protected from damage as possible, but not a bid deal either way.


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 28, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> Bullterrier, I have TWO left, first come, first served. After this I would need to have 30 more boards populated... that would take some time as I would need at least a dozen orders to justify the buildout. The bottom line: if you want two units soon, please contact me to arrange for that NOW. You can use this email address to reach me...



i have tried to email you but all of my emails just come back :shrug:
"This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.Unable to deliver message to the following recipients, due to being unable to connect successfully to the destination mail server.

[email protected]"

edit: it works better when i tried to send to the right email address [email protected]


----------



## bullterrier (Dec 5, 2008)

my Milkyspit's MC2 arrived today


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 9, 2008)

So any candles left Scott? I can send a SMJLED if that would work.

I'd like one when I send the Oilslick in!


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 9, 2008)

Sarge, I'm sad to say I don't have so much as one MC2 left!

However, I do have approx. 30 circuit boards remaining, unbuilt, and could get them built then put together as more MC2 units if there's interest. I'd like to have a commitment for at least a dozen or so units overall to fund the buildout. Are you in... how many?

Anyone else? It would be nice to get more units made, and I hope we can scare up enough interested folks to make it happen.

Let me know, guys and gals!


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 9, 2008)

Everyone who needs an indoor emergency light and CR123A battery drainer (vampire!) should get one of these!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 9, 2008)

I am in for 1 for sure! Are these the 1 - 2 cell type? 

Scott I need to PM you about the Oilslick!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 9, 2008)

Scott I sent you an E-mail.
What LED's are options since this will be a new build? I see you have used different kinds of main and secondary Led's in the past. The secondary Kingbright orange would be really good, but so would an amber or cyan even.

What is the best 5mm going right now? I will send you a few different kinds with my Oilslick to test out Scott! Ever used a SMJLED in a Milky candle before?

These are for 2 cells but will work on 1, have a main white LED that will run with 3 levels of output user selectable but also stepping down automatically as it kills the cells , and have a final lowest stage that runs on a color led of some type that blinks before it goes out totally.
Is that the gist of it? 

Also would it not be possible to squirt some clear silicone or Devcon 2-Ton epoxy into the top of it to give this a small measure of water resistance? I see myself filling in the top of it with the same stuff used in my glow disks if you give me the OK. Charges it'self during use and easy to spot and turn on at night if it sat in a normally lit room during the evening. I am a sucker for GITD. 

I get so excited over new build details!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 10, 2008)

I need to drum up some business so my candle will get made!
:candle:


----------



## sierracharlie (Dec 10, 2008)

I will take two MC2's. You have my contact info and three of my lights in the queue already. sc


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 12, 2008)

:nana:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 13, 2008)

:shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 13, 2008)

:shrug: Come on, you can do it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 14, 2008)

I just read an old post saying a few of these early candles had sockets in them so you could swap out 5mm led's at will! :thumbsup:

Is that an option, or is there a reason you went another direction?
All I can guess is that the sockets wear out too fast? 

Mmmm something else for me to ponder.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## coyote223 (Dec 15, 2008)

I could use a Candle if more are being produced. :naughty:


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay! I'd like to do this next batch, so will begin the signup list... so far we have...

*[size=+1]The List[/size]*

Sgt. LED: 1x
SierraCharlie: 3x
Coyote223: 1x

TOTAL SO FAR = 5
*NEED 7 MORE ORDERS TO BUILD*

*[size=+1]Some Thoughts[/size]*

* I can build these with pretty much any combination of LEDs, at least within reason! Lately the typical build has been Nichia GS for the primary LED with an amber backup LED... but there are lots of other possibilities, including (to name a few) an SMJLED or THC3 or Quickar primary LED, or 10mm primary LED, red or orange or yellow backup LED, etc.

* A fun holiday version of the candle could utilize a color-cycling RGB LED... good entertainment! 

* I should be able to reach significantly better efficiency by using a bank of perhaps 4x Nichia GS LEDs in place of the single white LED on a standard MC2 unit. Efficiency in this case means greater brightness with the same runtimes... and indirectly that also means greater runtime by virtue of running a lower output to reach the desired brightness for a particular application. Cost would increase by maybe $10 per unit due to the additional parts and labor involved in building this version.

* Have another circuit concept that would drive efficiency even higher, but it would require a custom prototyping run of the boards initially... my guess is it would add $20 to the price of each unit but would increase runtimes beyond even what the MC2 is capable of... MC3 anyone? :naughty: 

* Will write a new version of firmware allowing high/medium/low brightness with the backup LED, just as prior units have allowed with the white LED: occurred to me it made more sense for both LEDs to support the same levels. *Note that all previous MC2 units could receive a firmware upgrade to support this.*

* Also want to incorporate an optional faux flame capability. I've had most of the code for this for quite some time but haven't taken the time to finish incorporating into the firmware... but it is a feature I want. The flame mode would work on all brightness levels and the user could activate or deactivate as needed.

These are some of the ravings of my crazed flashaholic mind at the moment! Most should even be achievable in this next batch of units. Please let me know if any might be desirable for your build.


----------



## nein166 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll take a flaming MC3 with 4X white extra efficient brightness.

Floody is always better in my opinion. And the Kingbright Orange in 3 levels would rock!

My EZNite is chewing up primaries, and my MC2's can't use them fast enough so I'll take another.

Come on *MC3!!!*
Brian


----------



## s4biturbo (Dec 16, 2008)

nein166 said:


> I'll take a flaming MC3 with 4X white extra efficient brightness.
> 
> And the Kingbright Orange in 3 levels would rock!




yeah this sounds great! So can you add me to the list for a MC3 just like the one requested above?

Also Scott I just sent you a mail regarding some interest in a creemator noir as well!


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sorry if this has already been discussed but I'm kinda lost in here... Around what ranges are the running prices for these last run??


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd be in for one more of these. The 4 X Nichea GS sounds intriguing.

However, I really didn't want to spend any more $ till January. . . .


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for the nice update Scott!!!! :twothumbs

MC3 sounds wonderful and very VERY worth a little wait time! The whole point of this light is efficiency so I say go for the most efficent possible. Plus it will be awesome to have the most up to date build!

Flicker mode sounds pretty cool too! I can picture the Kingbright orange flickering away now like a real flame, beautiful! Not sure I like the white LED flickering though, perhaps in person it would be ok but I don't know. :shrug: 

As far as the primary white LED goes I want top efficiency so if that means a cluster of 3 SMJLED or a quintet of Nichia or a single 10mm or a Q5 or a super low driven 5A MC-E or a car headlight or an irradiated vegitarian 6 legged baboon I am going to be happy.

This is going to end up a $100 light isn't it.........:mecry:
Ah well I know it will be well worth it. 

I have something else I need to send you too Scott, more bits for you to play with! Also why were the LED sockets abandoned, I am only curious.


----------



## one417 (Dec 16, 2008)

Count me in for One MC3 :twothumbs.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 16, 2008)

One MC3 for me Milk!

With the best of both worlds of course. White leds for light, and the flicker candlemode on a kingbright orange~!


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 17, 2008)

Should I expect ~40 as a base price or ~55 and then add depending on features?


----------



## icestud (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd like to get on the list for a MC2
so put me down for 1

Thanks :twothumbs


Scott PM sent Well I tried to send one your PM box is full.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd be interested depending on cost and features. Sounds interesting! More info on what is available, please!

I've got tons on light but no good backup lighting for the house!


----------



## coyote223 (Dec 17, 2008)

> * Have another circuit concept that would drive efficiency even higher, but it would require a custom prototyping run of the boards initially... my guess is it would add $20 to the price of each unit but would increase runtimes beyond even what the MC2 is capable of... MC3 anyone? :naughty:


Interested. :wave:


----------



## Geminidan (Dec 17, 2008)

Scott I am out of the country , but I am interested in this candle MC3

I'll take a flaming MC3 with 4X white extra efficient brightness. regards Dan:thumbsup:


----------



## mrQQ (Dec 18, 2008)

would you ship to Lithuania?


----------



## nein166 (Dec 18, 2008)

s4biturbo said:


> yeah this sounds great! So can you add me to the list for a MC3 just like the one requested above?
> 
> Also Scott I just sent you a mail regarding some interest in a creemator noir as well!


 
Last I knew a MC2 was $55 so as Milkyspit said a circuit with levels for the Amber/Orange would add $20 and more LEDs another $10 we are up around $85~$90


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 18, 2008)

And very very worth it!

Multi-function/level 
Nightlight-emergency light-_mood_ light :thumbsup:


----------



## Gizzy (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Scott

One of my MC2s is having a tiny bit of a problem was trying to PM you but your box is full


----------



## astrotec (Dec 19, 2008)

deleted to post further up the log.
a.t.


----------



## sdeboy (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll take one as well - please add me to the list.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 21, 2008)

You still with us Scott?


----------



## openbolt1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> You still with us Scott?



He's busy right now building my Tri-Cree Rebel M3...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 25, 2008)

Tell him to come up for air!


----------



## HarryN (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Scott - Please add me in for a MC.

This just MHO, but I think it has plenty of efficiency and features already. If I had a "wish list", it would be 

- Put a low Vf white Lux I or III in it and skip all of the little LEDs arrays.
- Make the top more sealed up - perhaps pour in some clear epoxy
- Put the LED dome below the top of the candle (protection)

At the current price point, I could manage for 2 each, but if you raise the price, I am probably out. I like it, but you are pretty much at my $ limit.

Thanks

HarryN


----------



## JohnTz (Dec 28, 2008)

Scott,

I'm in for one MC3 as well.
Thanks. Happy New year!


----------



## DDS (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd be in for at least one of your lights depending on what the final design is.
Thanks! Dave


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 29, 2008)

See you soon.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 30, 2008)

I am in for one. shoot me a pm if you move ahead with this please as I am sure I will forget about the thread. Thanks Lynn


----------



## StrayLight (Dec 31, 2008)

nein166 said:


> I'll take a flaming MC3 with 4X white extra efficient brightness.
> 
> Floody is always better in my opinion. And the Kingbright Orange in 3 levels would rock!


 
This sums up what I want out of an updated Milky Candle: increased efficiency of 4x Nichia GS, Kingbright orange in three levels, and faux flame mode. Sweet.

Put me down for two.

Also, could my two older MC2s be upgraded to incorporate both multi-level back-up orange _and_ faux flame?

Also, also, any update on my U2by2?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 31, 2008)

Scott's MIA for the holidays. Family time and all that.


I bet he'll be back by the end of next week.


----------



## astrotec (Jan 2, 2009)

hello Scott i will take one. so that should help get your part count up.
thank you in advance

a.t.

edit: since i posted the above, i have become furloughed from work and am collecting unemployment i respectfully have to opt out at this time. sorry.

at


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 2, 2009)

*[size=+1]Happy New Year Everyone![/size]* 

Hope everyone has enjoyed a restful and renewing holiday season. Sorry I've gone underground lately (or so it seems)... will try to answer some posts below, followed by updated lists and some GOOD NEWS on the projects!


*[size=+1]Replies:[/size]*



mrQQ said:


> would you ship to Lithuania?



mrQQ, Yes... as long as you're okay covering the shipping expense (not sure how much that would be), I have no problem with shipping to you.
:thumbsup: 




Gizzy said:


> Hey Scott
> 
> One of my MC2s is having a tiny bit of a problem was trying to PM you but your box is full



Gizzy, I believe we've already taken care of this? If not, and if my PM inbox is ever full, you can always email me...










Sgt. LED said:


> You still with us Scott?



Still with you, Jon. 




HarryN said:


> Hi Scott - Please add me in for a MC.
> 
> This just MHO, but I think it has plenty of efficiency and features already. If I had a "wish list", it would be
> 
> ...



Harry, you raise some good points, and I appreciate your honesty on the pricing... and will be honored to build for you. I've got you down for a pair of MC2 now, and noted your MC3 interest in that list, both below. Hope I got that right!

Regarding new features, the flame spoofing capability is something I've always wanted myself, and the multi-brightness backup (amber) LED actually makes the UI easier to understand, at least IMHO. The project has never been about gratuitous features and DEFINITELY is NOT about cluttering up an otherwise decent UI, so I'll only implement new capabilities if I'm first convinced through my own experimentation that things remain easy to understand. I do think I've got a good way to incorporate the above couple features in a way that makes good sense.

Regarding use of a high-powered emitter instead of arrays of 5mm, on the face of it that makes some sense... but in the past I've avoided the high-power approach due to some problems. For one, higher-powered LEDs cause the project's cost to spiral out of control, and this is one project where price has always been a factor... as it is, I think the pricing is too high! Don't want to do anything that would worsen the situation unless there would be a COMPELLING benefit. The high-powered LED (abbreviated as HLED from here onward) would also necessitate some sort of reflector or optic, increasing build complexity and raising both parts and assembly cost. One paradox in the MC2 builds is that this is meant as an area light, yet achieves it via ceiling-bounce... it's been my experience that diffused direct lighting doesn't work as well, plus it causes glare in the process. Meanwhile, ceiling bounce is not effective unless the beam hitting the ceiling in the first place is of sufficient intensity. The 5mm parts have what amounts to an optic built-in, solving the problem nicely. Then on the efficiency front (lumens per watt), an array of the best 5mm parts will match or exceed the performance of pretty much every HLED presently available... an array of HLED could do better, but that makes the pricing and optical issues even worse! Not saying I have a monopoly on the best of all possible designs, but it does seem to be a combination that largely gets the job done.

As far as pushing the envelope on circuit efficiency, after this next batch of 30x MC2 boards is assembled I'll need to order more boards anyway, so might as well incorporate whatever improvements might be out there while I'm at it. Maybe the price won't rise much, and if that's the case, all the better! I'd rather warn people right now of a possible increase in cost, though, and come back with good news rather than the other way around.

As far as sealing the top, it's something I've considered. Note the remainder of the light would still have issues... the threads on those PVC bodies are coarse and there's no easy way to seal them. Incidentally, any tips on how to pour clear epoxy into the heads without getting it all over the tops of the LEDs? For that matter, suggestions on a good choice of epoxy?

As far as LED dome below the top of the candle, the MC2 is already designed that way, except for a couple custom builds done at the request of cetain customers. No worries!

Thanks Harry, this is good stuff!




astrotec said:


> hello Scott i will take one. so that should help get your part count up.
> thank you in advance
> 
> a.t.
> ...



Astrotec, sorry to hear of your misfortune. No worries, I understand.





StrayLight said:


> This sums up what I want out of an updated Milky Candle: increased efficiency of 4x Nichia GS, Kingbright orange in three levels, and faux flame mode. Sweet.
> 
> Put me down for two.
> 
> ...



StrayLight, I just want to note that the MC2 itself isn't exactly a slouch... it's already at or near the top of the heap in terms of efficiency... no shame in using one of these! It's just that I tend to keep tweaking, making improvements, pushing the envelope where possible... guess it's my nature.
:shrug:

Most of the improvements mentioned above are applicable to the MC2 platform as well. The firmware enhancements are DEFINITELY applicable to both MC2 and the as-yet-vapor MC3, so no worries there.

On the U2by2 builds, which are off-topic here, I'll just say that I've knocked out maybe 6 more units over the past couple weeks and have roughly a dozen left, which I expect to have finished in the upcoming days. The machining, boring, etc., have already taken place, so hopefully the rest of the process will be fairly smooth. They do need to pass final burn-in testing, which is definitely not a done deal! Some will fail in burn-in testing... but all in all, your unit as well as those of pretty much everyone else ought to be on their way to their respective homes before much longer.

Anyway, on to the lists! 


*[size=+1]MC2 Commitments (a.k.a. "The List"):[/size]*

Sgt. LED: 1x
SierraCharlie: 3x
Coyote223: 1x
GottaWearShades: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS)
icestud: 1x
Ramplit: 3x
sdeboy: 1x

TOTAL SO FAR = 13
*ENOUGH TO ORDER THE BOARDS! AS LONG AS ALL THE ABOVE FOLLOW-THROUGH.*


*[size=+1]MC3 Interest:[/size]*

Ramplit
Nein166
s4biturbo
coyote223
PoliceScannerMan
one417
Illumination
Geminidan
JohnTz
DDS
just for fun
StrayLight 2x


*[size=+1]What's Next[/size]*

Those who have committed to MC2 units, I'll need to take prepayment on those... please contact me at this email address so we can get things moving...






As for MC3, the early signs do seem encouraging as far as interest. Note that we'll need at least 100 boards built to make the run economically feasible, so there's still a ways to go, plus I need to finish off the MC2 project first... all in all, so far so good!


----------



## XFlash (Jan 3, 2009)

I would be up for one.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Drywolf (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll take one MC2.



Thanks and Happy New Year,
Frank


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 3, 2009)

XFlash said:


> I would be up for one.
> Thanks
> Tim



Hi Tim, got ya. :thumbsup: Please send your prepayment as soon as convenient.



Drywolf said:


> I'll take one MC2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frank, you're the first MC2 prepay!  You're listed as such below, and you're all set to receive a MC2 as soon as I've got the assembled boards. Could take a little while as I need the other prepays then need at least a couple weeks lead time to have the boards in hand, ready for final assembly.


*[size=+1]MC2 Commitments (a.k.a. "The List"):[/size]*

*Drywolf: 1x (PREPAID 20090103)*
*Coyote223: 1x (PREPAID 20090103)*
*sdeboy: 1x (PREPAID 20090104)*
GottaWearShades: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PARTIAL PREPAY 20090104)
Sgt. LED: 1x
SierraCharlie: 3x
icestud: 1x
Ramplit: 3x
HarryN 2x
Xflash: 1x

TOTAL SO FAR = 15
*ENOUGH TO ORDER THE BOARDS! AS LONG AS ALL THE ABOVE FOLLOW-THROUGH.*


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 4, 2009)

*Scott!*
SemiOT: I want to pay for the Oilslick job. I don't think you ever gave a final price on the emitter swap and we haven't spoken about it since you got it and the goodie bag.

Here's why it's SemiOT: I want to prepay for an MC2 Kingbright orange with an array of GS 5mm's at the same time so can you give me a total total? 

This'll be debit card funded............ Get back to me ASAP!


----------



## ramplit (Jan 5, 2009)

Ramplit: 3x



Thanks Scott!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the call Scott!  Will PP after I cook us some dinner.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 5, 2009)

Update to the list...


*[size=+1]MC2 Commitments (a.k.a. "The List"):[/size]*

*Drywolf: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*Coyote223: 1x (PREPAID 20090103)*
*sdeboy: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090104)*
*icestud: 1x (PREPAID 20090105)*
*Ramplit: 3x (PREPAID 20090105)*
*Sgt. LED: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090105)*
GottaWearShades: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PARTIAL PREPAY 20090104)
SierraCharlie: 3x
HarryN 2x
Xflash: 1x

TOTAL SO FAR = 15
*ENOUGH TO ORDER THE BOARDS! AS LONG AS ALL THE ABOVE FOLLOW-THROUGH.*


Note: I should be able to build 25-30 MC2 units, after which the supply of boards will be completely exhausted! At that point I intend to devote any candle-related development effort to the as-yet-vaporware MC3.

Also, just want folks to know my posting about the MC2 does NOT in any way imply I'm not working on the various other projects here in the Milky Labs. The MC2 at this stage of development necessitates only a minor intrusion of time since most of the R&D took place previously... just need to get some parts inbound and eventually put the remaining units together... not all that big a deal in the grand scheme of things.
:sweat:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 5, 2009)

When are you _*NOT*_ working on 15 lights and 2 side projects at the same time?

You're constantly working!

Oh and


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 5, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> Also, just want folks to know my posting about the MC2 does NOT in any way imply I'm not working on the various other projects here in the Milky Labs.


That's great news Scott :huh: Email sent


----------



## s4biturbo (Jan 7, 2009)

Scott,
If the MC3's are going to be say more than a couple months out, you can put me down for a MC2 now and keep me on the MC3 list for another as well.

Could I get my MC2 with the 4x Nichia GS and the Kingbright orange for the secondary.

Let me know and I will get the prepay to you asap!

Thanks!

-Todd


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 7, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> That's great news Scott :huh: Email sent



BiB, email replied.




s4biturbo said:


> Scott,
> If the MC3's are going to be say more than a couple months out, you can put me down for a MC2 now and keep me on the MC3 list for another as well.
> 
> Could I get my MC2 with the 4x Nichia GS and the Kingbright orange for the secondary.
> ...



Todd, I'm adding you to the MC2 list. With the 4-LED array, the prepayment looks to be $59+10=$69, as well as maybe $5 to cover uninsured Priority Mail shipping. If you could get me a prepayment as soon as convenient it would be a big help.






You're still on the MC3 interest list, too, per your instructions.


*[size=+1]MC2 Commitments (a.k.a. "The List"):[/size]*

*Drywolf: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*Coyote223: 1x (PREPAID 20090103)*
*sdeboy: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090104)*
*icestud: 1x (PREPAID 20090105)*
*Ramplit: 3x (PREPAID 20090105)*
*Sgt. LED: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090105)*
GottaWearShades: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PARTIAL PREPAY 20090104)
SierraCharlie: 3x
Xflash: 1x
s4biturbo: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS)

TOTAL SO FAR = 14
*ENOUGH TO ORDER THE BOARDS! AS LONG AS ALL THE ABOVE FOLLOW-THROUGH.*


Note: I should be able to build 25-30 MC2 units, after which the supply of boards will be completely exhausted! At that point I intend to devote any candle-related development effort to the as-yet-vaporware MC3.

Also, just want folks to know my posting about the MC2 does NOT in any way imply I'm not working on the various other projects here in the Milky Labs. The MC2 at this stage of development necessitates only a minor intrusion of time since most of the R&D took place previously... just need to get some parts inbound and eventually put the remaining units together... not all that big a deal in the grand scheme of things.
:sweat:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet!

My prepay is listed. :thumbsup:


----------



## HarryN (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Scott, I like the MC's, and I will probably kick myself, but for right now, I need to take myself off of the interest lists. Thanks


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 9, 2009)

HarryN said:


> Hi Scott, I like the MC's, and I will probably kick myself, but for right now, I need to take myself off of the interest lists. Thanks



Harry, sorry to hear that... I've updated the lists.


Here's the current MC2 list...

*[size=+1]MC2 Commitments (a.k.a. "The List"):[/size]*

*Drywolf: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*Coyote223: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*sdeboy: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090104)*
*Sgt. LED: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090105)*
*icestud: 1x (PREPAID 20090105)*
*Ramplit: 3x (PREPAID 20090105)*
GottaWearShades: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PARTIAL PREPAY 20090104)
s4biturbo: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS)
SierraCharlie: 3x
Xflash: 1x

TOTAL SO FAR = 14
*ENOUGH TO ORDER THE BOARDS! AS LONG AS ALL THE ABOVE FOLLOW-THROUGH.*


Note: I should be able to build 25-30 MC2 units, after which the supply of boards will be completely exhausted! At that point I intend to devote any candle-related development effort to the as-yet-vaporware MC3.

Also, just want folks to know my posting about the MC2 does NOT in any way imply I'm not working on the various other projects here in the Milky Labs. The MC2 at this stage of development necessitates only a minor intrusion of time since most of the R&D took place previously... just need to get some parts inbound and eventually put the remaining units together... not all that big a deal in the grand scheme of things.
:sweat:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 9, 2009)

So Scott what are our options for the colored LED?

Just what you have on hand. :thumbsup: I am hoping for the orange!


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 9, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> So Scott what are our options for the colored LED?
> 
> Just what you have on hand. :thumbsup: I am hoping for the orange!




Jon, I don't have many Kingbright orange left. However, if I run out I'll snag some replacements, whether more Kingbright or otherwise. I do have several colors on hand, among them red, red-orange, orange, amber, yellow, and some others that escape me at the moment. I suppose if you guys stick within that general spectrum (as listed above), I could mount whichever color you want as the backup LED.


----------



## robbydob (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey there Milky-
I'd like to get my kel-lite back and for months have been trying to send you a message w/ no success.

Would appreciate hearing from you.

robbydob


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 10, 2009)

robbydob said:


> Hey there Milky-
> I'd like to get my kel-lite back and for months have been trying to send you a message w/ no success.
> 
> Would appreciate hearing from you.
> ...




Rob, looks like you've been sending PM to my CPF inbox, but it's been full when you've tried. You could send email but it doesn't seem you have... admittedly could have missed it...







Please put "CPF" and your username somewhere in the subject line; that really helps!

I don't have your phone number or would call you.


*[size=+1]Some Minor MC2 News[/size]*

I have exactly ONE MC2 unit on hand... mine! And I cobbled it together from the dregs of parts remaining from the previous builds. Took the opportunity to mount a prototype 4-LED white array... the good news, it worked! 

I did notice one thing that might need a little more attention on my part: with the 4-LED board I used for mounting, the fit is surprisingly nice... but it leaves little room for the fifth, amber (or orange or whatever) backup LED. What I may end up doing is mounting a 3-LED white array and installing the backup LED in the fourth position. Need to sleep on it before coming to any conclusions on what to do. The big picture, though, is encouraging!


----------



## XFlash (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> Hi Tim, got ya. :thumbsup: Please send your prepayment as soon as convenient.



Hi Scott,
Can,t seem to locate how much is the prepay amount.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## proline (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Scott...:wave:

proline


----------



## ramplit (Jan 10, 2009)

*Nichia GS*

I see a pattern in the prepay list...*Nichia GS*

What am I missing? When I went and searched it seemed that you get 10% more light at a cost of longevity. What's the gain in having them in the Candle, which would seem to have a goal of longevity? Sorry if I'm asking a commonly discussed question, feel free to point me in a direction.

Thanks


----------



## W8HF (Jan 11, 2009)

*I'll take one.*

Add me to the MC2 list. I'll take one of the stock ones. This is my first order from CPF. Looking back at the thread it appears to be $64.00 for basic MC2 shipped to US address? I assume I just paypal you that amount?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Nichia GS*



ramplit said:


> I see a pattern in the prepay list...*Nichia GS*
> 
> What am I missing? When I went and searched it seemed that you get 10% more light at a cost of longevity. What's the gain in having them in the Candle, which would seem to have a goal of longevity? Sorry if I'm asking a commonly discussed question, feel free to point me in a direction.
> 
> Thanks




Ramplit, by default all MC2 units built in the past couple batches have used Nichia GS as the white emitter, and it's the default in this one as well. I've been a little suspicious of the longevity issue, for these reasons...

1. The information I've received from various sources, including Nichia themselves, has been conflicting.

2. The LED is too new for anyone to have actual longevity data... all the speculation is based on estimates and/or accelerated aging, not on the results of actual aging in real, physical conditions.

3. Nichia in the past has understated the longevity of their LEDs (wish all manufacturers did that!) and their LEDs have shown a historical tolerance to overdrive... which combined with...

4. The MC2 does NOT overdrive these LEDs at all, and in fact, the multi-LED array will severely UNDERdrive the LEDs... suggests that...

5. Longevity in the MC2 will be just fine. Incidentally, the primary goal of the MC2 is longevity in terms of continuous RUNTIME, although it's also supposed to be a quality light in terms of long-term functionality, too.

So far, nobody has reported an MC2 having a white LED noticeably age, nor have I seen that in any unit I've used here. Granted, there simply hasn't been enough time to see such problems, but results so far at least have been encouraging. If yours ends up having an LED go bad due to premature aging (I'd imagine you would see the LED get more and more blotchy blue, as if the phosphor were burning away day by day), it's not such a big deal for me to replace it... you could even replace it yourself if you've got good soldering skills and are careful.

That said, the first runs of MC2 used Jeled 50K white LEDs, which remain good performers... not as efficient as the Nichia GS, but still better than most alternatives, even the Nichia CS. I'll use Jeled 50K for yours if you specify that, no price difference either way. I can even build a multi-LED array using the Jeled 50K. Let me know if that's what you want!

See the excellent 5mm white LED testing thread started by Jtr1962 for a plethora of terrific information on the efficiency of various brands of LEDs, as well as some overdrive testing and other data. Joe has done a great job, and continues to do so whenever he receives new samples to test. (Kudos to Joe!)

Anyway, hope the above helps with some of the background on LED selection.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: I'll take one.*



W8HF said:


> Add me to the MC2 list. I'll take one of the stock ones. This is my first order from CPF. Looking back at the thread it appears to be $64.00 for basic MC2 shipped to US address? I assume I just paypal you that amount?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve




Steve, that sounds right. I'll add you to the list and you can get a prepay to me via Paypal as soon as convenient.


Here's the current MC2 list...

*[size=+1]MC2 Commitments (a.k.a. "The List"):[/size]*

*Drywolf: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*Coyote223: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*sdeboy: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090104)*
*Sgt. LED: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090105)*
*icestud: 1x (PREPAID 20090105)*
*Ramplit: 3x (PREPAID 20090105)*
*SierraCharlie: 2x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090106)*
*W8HF: 1x (PREPAID 20090111)*
GottaWearShades: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PARTIAL PREPAY 20090104)
s4biturbo: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS)
Xflash: 1x

TOTAL SO FAR = 14
*ENOUGH TO ORDER THE BOARDS! AS LONG AS ALL THE ABOVE FOLLOW-THROUGH.*


Note: I should be able to build 25-30 MC2 units, after which the supply of boards will be completely exhausted! At that point I intend to devote any candle-related development effort to the as-yet-vaporware MC3.

Also, just want folks to know my posting about the MC2 does NOT in any way imply I'm not working on the various other projects here in the Milky Labs. The MC2 at this stage of development necessitates only a minor intrusion of time since most of the R&D took place previously... just need to get some parts inbound and eventually put the remaining units together... not all that big a deal in the grand scheme of things.
:sweat:


----------



## ramplit (Jan 11, 2009)

Milkyspit,

Thanks for the info, it's much appreciated as a novice here. :wave: I also read a post by you that indicated that the GS would light at a lower voltage which to me is a real gain in the candle. Sounds like the GS is the way to go. 

Thanks again....


----------



## proline (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Scott :wave:


----------



## Moka (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Scott, :wave:

Can you put me down on the list for an MC2, I tried to PM this to you but your inbox was full... 
Also do they run on one or two CR123s? I'd prefer single CR123

What are the different spec options available (I couldn't make heads or tails of the different colour options...) What would you recommend as the best spec? I'm looking for a night house-walking/blackout light, and I'm not sure whether to go for red 5mm LEDs to preserve night vision or have 3 (or 1 for single 123 compatibility) white and 1 kingbright orange (if you have one available)/ or one white and one red, or some other variation you could recommend... lol 

I notice everyone seems to be getting the 4xNichia, will these run on a single CR123 or should I just go the one white and one colour (Kingbright =P)?

I'm basically after one to rundown the batteries of my E1B, so 1xCR123, also if possible are they splash/dunk-proof? I'll be using it around the house and it may get splashed etc... (so if possible is it possible to put some potting/epoxy over the end around the LEDs??? (pretty please... lol)

Hope I didn't ramble on too long, I REALLY want one of these and my finger is ready to press the PAYPAL button just need to get the finer details down...:devil:


Cheers, Moka

PS:
Would like to register interest in the MC3, would like to know approcximately when we can expect these?


----------



## XFlash (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## milkyspit (Jan 12, 2009)

proline said:


> Hi Scott :wave:



Proline, will be in touch in a couple days, have good news (very good) but have laryngitis today, so no calls. 




Moka said:


> Hi Scott, :wave:
> 
> Can you put me down on the list for an MC2, I tried to PM this to you but your inbox was full...
> Also do they run on one or two CR123s? I'd prefer single CR123
> ...



Moka, you're added to the list, please send over a prepayment as soon as convenient. The MC2 runs on 1x123 or 2x123... on 1x123 the backup (typically amber) LED will work, and on 2x123 you'll have the choice of running the primary (white) or backup LEDs. I'd suggest you go with your choice of single Nichia GS as the white LED, or the array of multiple Nichia GS if the $10 additional is worth some added lumens with the same runtimes. IMHO the array isn't necessary, though it's certainly nice anytime we can squeeze some additional performance from the platform... that's what it's made for! :naughty: On backup LED, the color is mainly your own preference. The red and red-orange are nice, I guess... personally I don't like these as much; they remind me of being on a military submarine! oo: I find the amber and orange both to be preferable. Will these preserve night vision as well? I honestly don't know.




XFlash said:


>



Got it... got you marked as prepaid... thanks! :thumbsup: 



Here's the current MC2 list...

*[size=+1]MC2 Commitments (a.k.a. "The List"):[/size]*

*Drywolf: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*Coyote223: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*sdeboy: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090104)*
*Sgt. LED: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090105)*
*icestud: 1x (PREPAID 20090105)*
*Ramplit: 3x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090105)*
*SierraCharlie: 2x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090106)*
*W8HF: 1x (PREPAID 20090111)*
*Xflash: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090112)*
*s4biturbo: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090112)*
GottaWearShades: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PARTIAL PREPAY 20090104)
Moka: 1x

TOTAL SO FAR = 15
*ENOUGH TO ORDER THE BOARDS! AS LONG AS ALL THE ABOVE FOLLOW-THROUGH.*


Note: I should be able to build 25-30 MC2 units, after which the supply of boards will be completely exhausted! At that point I intend to devote any candle-related development effort to the as-yet-vaporware MC3.

Also, just want folks to know my posting about the MC2 does NOT in any way imply I'm not working on the various other projects here in the Milky Labs. The MC2 at this stage of development necessitates only a minor intrusion of time since most of the R&D took place previously... just need to get some parts inbound and eventually put the remaining units together... not all that big a deal in the grand scheme of things.
:sweat:


----------



## s4biturbo (Jan 12, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> Todd, I'm adding you to the MC2 list. With the 4-LED array, the prepayment looks to be $59+10=$69, as well as maybe $5 to cover uninsured Priority Mail shipping. If you could get me a prepayment as soon as convenient it would be a big help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Scott!



You have sent *$74.00 USD* to *[email protected]*...

oh and i know you are busy Scott but I wanted to ask if you did ever receive my email regarding the Creemator Noir? No hurry on the reply but just wanted to make sure it is indeed in the queue. Also would it be easier for me to supply the head for it? plz just let me know whenever you have a free minute.

thx,

-Todd


----------



## mrQQ (Jan 12, 2009)

has anyone ever used MC and can comment on how good it works in a *tent*? that's my main interest for it..

thanks!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 12, 2009)

I have asked for some user feedback here.

I think tent use would be good as long as it doesn't get wet. If you think it might get wet then you might need to put it in a baggie or epoxy it.


----------



## Moka (Jan 12, 2009)

Milky, is it possible to have the primary and backup run on a single cr123 (how much extra would it cost to do this; by "this" i mean enabling it to run on a single just like it would on two, cutting down the tube if necessary, (I honestly don't know how it can run on one or two in the same tube, but hey I've always been a little slow, also prefer it smaller if its only running on a single cr123) and ensuring the MAX runtime on a single CR123 

(I don't know if I'm REALLY pushing the friendship  but... is it possible to run the 4 LED array off a single 123, I'd be up for that if you could... and is it possible to have the 4 LED array set up as 3 white Nichias and one 650nm to 700nm RED LED (for night vision preservation))

Finally I would dearly love the end of the light to be epoxied up to protect the circuitry and LEDs from splashing, I'll be using this around the house, in a blackout and whatnot, now if i'm using this near my sink its almost certainly gonna get splashed... I'd like to have it epoxied up (theoretically just up enough to leave 3/4 of the Dome of the LED Exposed... to avoid any possibility of it failing or dying on me...

Thanks Scott, Moka

PS: Paypal will be sent as soon as I get my paycheque from work this friday =D


EDIT: Almost forgot to ask you, what is your stance on the dangers of CR123s, would it be advisable to use the 2 CR123s that have been used separately in my E1B or my Inova 24/7, or my Clicky (All single cell lights) to use together in the MC2... This is the reason I would like a single CR123 candle.


----------



## ramplit (Jan 12, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> I'd suggest you go with your choice of single Nichia GS as the white LED, or the array of multiple Nichia GS if the $10 additional is worth some added lumens with the same runtimes. IMHO the array isn't necessary, though it's certainly nice anytime we can squeeze some additional performance from the platform... that's what it's made for! :naughty:


 
Milkyspit, I've sent along the extra $10 per light for the upgrade mentioned above. Thanks for explaining that, now it makes sense to me!


----------



## proline (Jan 13, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> Proline, will be in touch in a couple days, have good news (very good) but have laryngitis today, so no calls.


 
:thumbsup:

proline


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 15, 2009)

After I get one of these I'm making a diffuser lid that will also give it some water resistance.

I'll have something ready to go within 2 weeks of my candle making it here to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 10 special edition MC2 v1.02j in aluminium clickie bodies available. $49 each; they have lenses and o-rings. Send me a PM if interested...

Photo here> http://www.tek-tite.com/images/MC2.jpg


----------



## JohnTz (Jan 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have 10 special edition MC2 v1.02j in aluminium clickie bodies available. $49 each; they have lenses and o-rings. Send me a PM if interested...
> 
> Photo here> http://www.tek-tite.com/images/MC2.jpg


 

Are these the same as the regular ones except for the aluminum bodies? Are they made by Milky? They look cool enough.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 16, 2009)

JohnTz said:


> Are these the same as the regular ones except for the aluminum bodies? Are they made by Milky? They look cool enough.




John, I had done those a while back as a special edition for Tektite, a flashlight manufacturer (one of my favorites incidentally, make some tough stuff) located here in NJ. The firmware is essentially the same as used in the current run of MC2. The main differences between the Tektite lights and my own current build of MC2 are as follows...

1. The Tektite lights use the Jeled 50K white LED, whereas the most recent run of MC2 uses the Nichia GS. Jeled 50K used to be the standard for the MC2, and even today it's an excellent performer... not quite as bright as the Nichia GS, but surprisingly close. A couple months ago NEIN166 and I did some informal testing of the MC2 with various types of white LED... Nichia GS was brightest, and Jeled 50K was second-brightest.

2. The housing used for the Tektite lights (yes, I built them) is weatherproof so it would be a good choice for camping and similar outdoor use. It has a recessed clicky tail that's reverse tactical so the levels can be changed while the light is on. However, the battery chamber is not long enough to fit 2x123... it WILL fit 2xCR2, or 1x123, 1xRCR123, 1x14500, 1x17500, 1x18500, 1xCR2, 1xRCR2, so presumably you'll find something reasonable with which to run the light. Same rules apply with these, namely that one primary cell will light the backup (amber) LED but not the white one... while one rechargeable or two of anything WILL light your choice of white or amber.

It's also worth noting that just like any other MC2 ever made, these lights can have their firmware upgraded to the latest version at any time... so for example, if an upcoming firmware revision supports faux flame and you want that, you're in luck! I would need you to send the light here for the upgrade, but other than that the process ought to be both inexpensive and painless.

Hope the additional background info helps.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 18, 2009)

Scott I wanted to ask if you could do 4 white emitters and fit in a 3mm color Led? I wish I could see pics of the 4 white 1 color 5mm attempt.

Not sure if there are any 3mm that can handle the job though..........

Just brainstorming again. 

Also, I wonder if I butchered a Maglite reflector could it fit in there and toss a few stray photons out the front? :tinfoil:
You see the epoxy idea to make it more waterproof is good but if I can epoxy the modded reflector in there and then epoxy a lens just inside the top of the reflector that it'd be pretty unique and as protected as any other light.

I plan on sticking a trit in there somewhere too.  I have an unresistable urge to mod this thing!


----------



## Moka (Jan 18, 2009)

Moka said:


> Milky, is it possible to have the primary and backup LED run on a single cr123 (how much extra would it cost to do this; by "this" i mean enabling it to run on a single just like it would on two, cutting down the tube if necessary, (I honestly don't know how it can run on one or two in the same tube, but hey I've always been a little slow, also prefer it smaller if its only running on a single cr123) and ensuring the MAX runtime on a single CR123
> 
> Finally I would dearly love the end of the light to be epoxied up to protect the circuitry and LEDs from splashing, I'll be using this around the house, in a blackout and whatnot, now if i'm using this near my sink its almost certainly gonna get splashed... I'd like to have it epoxied up (theoretically just up enough to leave 3/4 of the Dome of the LED Exposed... to avoid any possibility of it failing or dying on me...
> 
> ...


 
Hi Scott, I tried to PM again, still full... Can you PM me or post here with your answers... Also how much it'll cost me including international postage (happy to pay a little extra for the custom single 123 job...)
Can you answer my query on the possibility of running the candle on one CR123??? I'm a big fan of single 123 lights and i'd like this to be as well (but with BOTH leds running, not just the backup...)
Thankyou...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> John, I had done those a while back as a special edition for Tektite, a flashlight manufacturer (one of my favorites incidentally, make some tough stuff) located here in NJ. The firmware is essentially the same as used in the current run of MC2. The main differences between the Tektite lights and my own current build of MC2 are as follows...
> 
> 2. The housing used for the Tektite lights (yes, I built them) is weatherproof so it would be a good choice for camping and similar outdoor use. It has a recessed clicky tail that's reverse tactical so the levels can be changed while the light is on. However, the battery chamber is not long enough to fit 2x123... it WILL fit 2xCR2, or 1x123, 1xRCR123, 1x14500, 1x17500, 1x18500, 1xCR2, 1xRCR2, so presumably you'll find something reasonable with which to run the light. Same rules apply with these, namely that one primary cell will light the backup (amber) LED but not the white one... while one rechargeable or two of anything WILL light your choice of white or amber.



Just a addendum to the battery list above-these are regular MC2 circuits with multi light levels for the white LED. These will run on 3xAAA (holder included). The other cells, as listed above, I'm not sure about, although a single 123 does not seem to be long enough unless you add a spacer.

Paypal $52 ($49 + $3 postage) to [email protected] U.S. shipping only, please.

7 left


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

Scott I wanted to ask if you could do 4 white emitters and fit in a 3mm color Led? I wish I could see pics of the 4 white 1 color 5mm attempt.

Not sure if there are any 3mm that can handle the job though..........

Just brainstorming again. 

Also, I wonder if I butchered a Maglite reflector could it fit in there and toss a few stray photons out the front? :tinfoil:


----------



## zx5go (Jan 20, 2009)

Could I be added to the list for an MC2 light.

PM me to confirm and to let me know where to send payment and how much.


----------



## W8HF (Jan 22, 2009)

Received my special edition MC2 from [email protected] today! :twothumbs

These are REALLY nice! I can't wait for my new PVC MC2 to join its brother. 
Scott was kind enough to stock the included holder with some fresh AAAs. I am going to have fun doing some run time comparisons when I get the new one from Milky.

The special edition MC2 has a textured sticker on the outside of the lens. Was that there for protection during shipping or to act as a diffuser? 

And thanks Scott for the smooth transaction!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

W8HF said:


> Received my special edition MC2 from [email protected] today! :twothumbs
> These are REALLY nice! I can't wait for my new PVC MC2 to join its brother.
> Scott was kind enough to stock the included holder with some fresh AAAs. I am going to have fun doing some run time comparisons when I get the new one from Milky.
> 
> ...



You are welcome! I've referred your question to Milky about the film. I've also looked at it, and it IS a diffuser film, not a protective film, so you can use it as such, or remove it. Up to you.

BTW- Only 6 left. See above post for Paypal instructions, if you would like one.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't you feel weird hawking these on Milky's MC2 development thread?

Maybe it's just me but I'd ask you to make a sales thread in the proper place and let this thread continue uninterrupted.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 25, 2009)

No hurries...but wondering if there was any update on plans for the MC3?


----------



## Drywolf (Feb 2, 2009)

When should we expect these units to be completed?
Frank


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 3, 2009)

Illumination said:


> No hurries...but wondering if there was any update on plans for the MC3?



Illumination, I've been piecing together the general design of the MC3 but won't make any effort to get boards run for it until the MC2 units are exhausted... which will happen after the current batch of roughly 30 units are built. I'll keep a handful of MC2 for myself (they do a great job lighting our house when the power goes out, which unfortunately tends to happen a couple times a year on average) and more than half the remainder are already spoken for. That leaves maybe 10 units up for grabs, after which I can focus on MC3 development. It's a lot easier for me to focus on one at a time, and the MC2 itself is still very good at what it does, if you don't mind me saying as much... the whole impetus for the MC3 was mainly that I would need to run more boards anyway, so why not incorporate a few improvements while doing that? :naughty:




Drywolf said:


> When should we expect these units to be completed?
> Frank



Drywolf, I've been slow on getting the MC2 boards finished. I have the bodies and tailswitches ready to go, so we're part of the way there... and I've got the LEDs (might need to order more given the number of multi-GS arrays, but that's not a showstopper)... and in the meantime, everyone in our household has been sick lately... keep passing it back and forth among family members.  Timeframe? Best guesstimate would be 4 weeks from today. I'm trying for better though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Don't you feel weird hawking these on Milky's MC2 development thread? Maybe it's just me but I'd ask you to make a sales thread in the proper place and let this thread continue uninterrupted.



Milky's idea.


----------



## Drywolf (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update!

And thanks [email protected]!


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Milky's idea.



And you're both named "Scott", just to make things even more confusing.

  for one ALUMINUM MC2:



> I have 10 special edition MC2 v1.02j in aluminium clickie bodies available. $49 each; they have lenses and o-rings. Send me a PM if interested...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2009)

AndyTiedye said:


> And you're both named "Scott", just to make things even more confusing.  for one ALUMINUM MC2:



I'm older...and better looking.  

5 left...and C O U N T I N G (w/Heavy germanic accent) BwaHaHa! :Evilgrin:


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 7, 2009)

AndyTiedye said:


> And you're both named "Scott", just to make things even more confusing.
> 
> for one ALUMINUM MC2:




Everyone: just to be clear, [email protected] had his batch of MC2 in aluminum housing for some time... I'd made a batch for him... and since I've had to assemble more boards, which by necessity pushes the timeframe for my own remaining MC2 units a while into the future, he offered his in the meantime. Was a nice gesture on his part. Also, the housings I used for his are weatherproof, and they come with 3AAA holders. I have no problem with him making the offer though we've collectively really confused matters! For that I'm sorry.
:shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah I had no clue you were fine with it. 

I thought somebody was using your thread to sell older stuff that he wasn't able to move elsewhere while we were waiting on new units. 

I just didn't want anyone sniping your customers on your own thread!


----------



## nein166 (Feb 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm older...and better looking.
> 
> 5 left...and C O U N T I N G (w/Heavy germanic accent) BwaHaHa! :Evilgrin:


 
[email protected] as I have a growing collection of oddball MilkyCandles I will take one of yours


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 8, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Yeah I had no clue you were fine with it.
> 
> I thought somebody was using your thread to sell older stuff that he wasn't able to move elsewhere while we were waiting on new units.
> 
> I just didn't want anyone sniping your customers on your own thread!




You done good! Thanks for watching out for me, that was a very nice thing to do.


*Minor News*

Regarding the current build of MC2 units, just received a fresh batch of orange LEDs. These are not the same as the Kingbrights I've been using in the past! But given the Kingbrights are just about gone, had to start searching for an alternative. The beam on the newer orange LED is more intense and narrow-angle, and the color looks good... the beam pattern itself leaves something to be desired... it's ringy... possibly frosting or a light sanding would help matters. All in all, I'm cautiously optimistic about the prospects of these new orange LEDs.

For those interested, the new orange LED comes from Digikey... here's some info from their website...

Supplier: Osram
Digikey Part Number: 475-1417-ND
Digikey Description: LED 5MM 606NM ORANGE CLR RADIAL


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 5 left...and C O U N T I N G (w/Heavy germanic accent) BwaHaHa! :devil:



4...

BTW- Milky, isn't there an abandoned springhouse ("Return to the pumphouse")
on YOUR property?  :devil:


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 4...
> 
> BTW- Milky, isn't there an abandoned springhouse ("Return to the pumphouse")
> on YOUR property?  :devil:




Nope! But there's a forgottern cistern, a deserted chicken coop, and an abandoned limestone quarry, among other things. :naughty:


----------



## one417 (Feb 8, 2009)

[email protected]

PM sent for two.

I'm also eagerly awaiting Milky's MC3's .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2009)

one417 said:


> [email protected]PM sent for two.... .



And then there were 2...left.



> Nope! But there's a forgottern cistern, a deserted chicken coop, and an abandoned limestone quarry, among other things.



Milky- Isn't a cistern like a...pumphouse? Hmmm, an abandoned chicken coop, you say? I see possibilities...


----------



## nein166 (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] there is a Cave in the abandoned quarry...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2009)

nein166 said:


> [email protected] there is a Cave in the abandoned quarry...



Any GHOSTS?


----------



## nein166 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks [email protected] I got your package


----------



## Alin10123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Interested. Where do i sign up?


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 15, 2009)

Alin10123 said:


> Interested. Where do i sign up?



Alin, I've added you to the list below, and would need to receive a prepayment as soon as convenient. You can reach me via PM here if my inbox has space, or via email (address below)... please put "CPF" and your username somewhere in the subject line of your email.

You're listed for one MC2 unit, though you're welcome to more if you wish, just let me know.

Here's the current MC2 list...

*[size=+1]MC2 Commitments (a.k.a. "The List"):[/size]*

*Drywolf: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*Coyote223: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090103)*
*sdeboy: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090104)*
*Sgt. LED: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090105)*
*icestud: 1x (PREPAID 20090105)*
*Ramplit: 3x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090105)*
*SierraCharlie: 2x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090106)*
*W8HF: 1x (PREPAID 20090111)*
*Xflash: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090112)*
*s4biturbo: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PREPAID 20090112)*
GottaWearShades: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PARTIAL PREPAY 20090104)
Moka: 1x
Alin10123: 1x?

TOTAL SO FAR = 16
*ENOUGH TO ORDER THE BOARDS! AS LONG AS ALL THE ABOVE FOLLOW-THROUGH.*


Note: I should be able to build 25-30 MC2 units, after which the supply of boards will be completely exhausted! At that point I intend to devote any candle-related development effort to the as-yet-vaporware MC3.

Also, just want folks to know my posting about the MC2 does NOT in any way imply I'm not working on the various other projects here in the Milky Labs. The MC2 at this stage of development necessitates only a minor intrusion of time since most of the R&D took place previously... just need to get some parts inbound and eventually put the remaining units together... not all that big a deal in the grand scheme of things.
:sweat:


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 23, 2009)

s4biturbo said:


> Thanks Scott!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Todd, just sent you email about the Creemator, maybe you could reply to that or call me so we might move forward with whatever you might want.
:thumbsup:


*[size=+1]MC2 Boards Are In[/size]*

Just received the finished boards for the MC2 units and have programmed the firmware on them.











Today I shipped two of the MC2 units: W8HF and ICESTUD.

I've also come up with a new way of running the negative contact up the battery tube... rather than the usual copper foil, the upcoming tubes will most likely incorporate a length of brass wire attached at top and bottom of the tube as in this photo...






On the downside, it can sometimes scrape the underside of the MC2 board itself, though so far that does not seem to be much of a problem. On the upside, it seems a more durable connection than the foil had been. (In fairness, I've never had a problem with the foil contacts myself... but as NEIN166 said, overtightening the endcap can damage the foil and should not be necessary. Try to be gentle!)

I know most people currently waiting for the MC2 have chosen to go for the multi-white-LED array; if anyone would prefer one of the single-white-LED units, or if anyone who's not on the prepay list would like a single-white-LED MC2 unit, I presently have NINE such units ready for immediate shipment. Let me know!


----------



## W8HF (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update Scott. I will be eagerly awaiting delivery. I have box of used CR123 also awaiting delivery!


----------



## icestud (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Scott, I'll let you know when it arrives. :twothumbs

 Matt


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 24, 2009)

Perfect! No more strip worries. Good to hear the boards have arrived safe and sound.

Scott when the Cree 5mm's come in I will ship some out to you. How many do you want?


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 24, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Perfect! No more strip worries. Good to hear the boards have arrived safe and sound.
> 
> Scott when the Cree 5mm's come in I will ship some out to you. How many do you want?



Sarge, as many as you want... you're the one doing me the favor! I'll put them to good use, however many you send.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 25, 2009)

http://creepower.com/products/pdf/LEDlamps/LC503FWH1-15Q-A0(207).pdf

Here's the data sheet Scott. When you get them put them through their paces and let me know what you think of them. They aren't as bright as the GS but they are supposed to look nicer in profile and tint. 

Now if you find them a bit too inefficient for the MC2 that's fine, I am sure you will find a use for them elsewhere. 

You'll have to break it down to me as to how much runtime these are going to sacrifice. If it's too bad I will stick to having the 4 GS in *my* MC2. 
All I know is that I have a Fenix E01 with a GS and it's tint is friggin' awful purple/blue with a weird rectangle shape in the hotspot (not that hotspot weirdness matters during ceiling bounce) and I am not fond of it. You probably have nicer GS LED's though!

You think 30 will be enough for you?


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 25, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> http://creepower.com/products/pdf/LEDlamps/LC503FWH1-15Q-A0(207).pdf
> 
> Here's the data sheet Scott. When you get them put them through their paces and let me know what you think of them. They aren't as bright as the GS but they are supposed to look nicer in profile and tint.
> 
> ...



Oh my! 

Yes, 30 ought to do fine. :bow:


----------



## icestud (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Scott the MC2 arrived today. This is a cool little light it is also the first product of yours that I have and it won't be this last.

Thanks my friend:twothumbs


----------



## W8HF (Feb 26, 2009)

I am typing this by the glow :candle: of my MC2 that arrived today.

I love it!

Thanks.

-Charles


----------



## fixitman (Feb 27, 2009)

any chance of ever doing a candle that takes AA or D batteries? I am looking for a highly efficient emergency light for family members. I am especially interested in AAs.

Fixitman


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 27, 2009)

fixitman said:


> any chance of ever doing a candle that takes AA or D batteries? I am looking for a highly efficient emergency light for family members. I am especially interested in AAs.
> 
> Fixitman



Fixitman, I've already built the sorts of candles you mention. Basically I can design for a number of different sorts of batteries, whether it's AA or D or even 6 volt lantern battery. The lantern battery 'candle' served in our home as a nightlight next to the baby's crib, and ran continuously for roughly 10 months at a time... on batteries that were already partially drained! You kinda got used to it lighting things, so when it finally went out it took a couple minutes to identify what was different about the room. :naughty:

I've never done a multiple-unit build with these sorts of cells but have built them on request for those who asked. Contact me by PM or email if you want to go that route.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 3, 2009)

OK the Cree 5mm are heading to Scott.

They are better looking than the Nichia but not as bright on the low end. So for you guys with the multiple white LED array's you might want to try a mix of both white LED's.

The 4 white 1 colored are most likley not going to happen but 3 whites 1 color are OK. *I think!* So I think the big choice is which of the whites do you want 2 of. 

I am reserving judgement till after Scott tests them out, I know I want at least 1 Cree 5mm in mine unless the test results suck. 

I must now wait for Scott's results!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 8, 2009)

I just saw this thread for the first time. Please, please, please don't take this the wrong way, but I couldn't help giggling that there are 20-odd pages of posts, spanning over four years, about a 5mm LED stuffed into a plastic plumbing compression fitting! Yet, from the number of posts, it's clear there is a real draw, here. So, other than really long run times, in a nutshell, what else is there about this light which spawns 20 pages of posts spanning over four years? I'm seriosuly asking, because it seems you truly have a phenomenon going here! Thanks.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 17, 2009)

Any more updates?


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 19, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Any more updates?



I've got most of the bodies prepped, and about half the circuits ready for mounting. One thing I'm finding is the white LED arrays are a little tricky to get wired and mounted successfully... the assembly wasn't originally designed to accommodate a daughterboard... everything fits, though the tops of the LEDs will sit a little higher than the opening at top of the light.

Also wired up a one-of-a-kind prototype with a CreeMCE emitter in place of the white 5mm LED. That one is very interesting! It serves as a 4-LED array by virtue of its quad core... and the beam is VERY white and VERY smooth, albeit much shorter range than its 5mm counterpart. The result is a much softer quality of light and might not be quite as useful for ceiling bounce, but more applicable for direct lighting.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update Scott!

I really like the sound of the MC-E candle.

I see your point about it not doing so well at ceiling bounce but I think it would still serve the same purpose as the candle if we used a domed diffuser. Half a ping pong ball glued to the top of the unit would make a killer lantern don't you think.  It's worth a shot IMO.

Or film container or something like that! Gotta brainstorm on it a bit.

Oh, ever get those new orange 5mm in and tested? Also were the 5mm Cree I sent you good for anything?


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 21, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Thanks for the update Scott!
> 
> I really like the sound of the MC-E candle.
> 
> ...




The new orange LED does seem to work nicely, so that's looking to be the new standard for backup LED.

The white Cree LED (5mm) look good... not quite as bright as Nichia GS but much smoother beam overall, with uniform tint. They'll be part of the plan, definitely part of the multi-white-LED arrays... only question is how many will end up in each array. :thinking:

One other thing worth noting: I also plan on trying Rebel emitters as the white LED... hunch is they will do very well relative to Nichia GS and even CreeMCE at the low currents of the MC2... still not as much throw as a good 5mm white LED, but promising! At least that's the hope.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 22, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> The new orange LED does seem to work nicely, so that's looking to be the new standard for backup LED.


That is good news, I love orange. From the requests for the old Kingbright ones I've seen it sure looks like I am not alone.


milkyspit said:


> The white Cree LED (5mm) look good... not quite as bright as Nichia GS but much smoother beam overall, with uniform tint. They'll be part of the plan, definitely part of the multi-white-LED arrays... only question is how many will end up in each array. :thinking:


I think I would limit the Cree to one unless they turn out to run longer than the GS at low currents. 


milkyspit said:


> One other thing worth noting: I also plan on trying Rebel emitters as the white LED... hunch is they will do very well relative to Nichia GS and even CreeMCE at the low currents of the MC2... still not as much throw as a good 5mm white LED, but promising! At least that's the hope.


Sweet!
Rebel usage is cool, didn't even think about them. Do you have a plan to protect the emitters or is sinking them below the rim of the fitting good enough? They would be fine from impact but would they get dusty? As far as less throw goes I say spill can be usefull on these too, just have to place them near a wall to see the positive results.:thumbsup: 

Ever thought about using an aspherical lens on these? Max throw to get you max ceiling bounce!!!! 3 degree optics are in existance as well. They aren't expensive and would bump up the performance if you wanted to start moving towards power LED MC units. Sure the cost goes up but people after these now are more connoisseurs than anything and won't mind paying a little bit more. How many payed more for multi array units?! 

Thanks for all the feedback Scott, I love hearing what you are thinking and trying out. Makes me feel like a tiny bit of the process.


----------



## Drywolf (Mar 25, 2009)

We are starting to experience our annual wind storms out in the desert. It's the only time of the year we can depend on power outages! I hope my MC2 is almost complete and ready for use. :candle:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 27, 2009)

Lucky.....................

I'm very prepared but nothing ever disrupts my power anymore. :sigh:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 1, 2009)

Scott I just replied to your E-mail. 

Happy to accept your generous offer.


----------



## ramplit (Apr 1, 2009)

Scott,

Any update on shipping dates for the MC2?

Thanks!

ramplit


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 2, 2009)

ramplit said:


> Scott,
> 
> Any update on shipping dates for the MC2?
> 
> ...



They are already shipping. PM milkyspit and he will send you instructions on how to pay. I just got mine a few days ago. Havne't had a chance to open one up yet. But i'm sure they will be awesome! I just ordered them in case of an emergency. Plus it's one more toy to my collection. hehe


----------



## Dane57 (Apr 2, 2009)

Alin10123 said:


> They are already shipping. PM milkyspit and he will send you instructions on how to pay. I just got mine a few days ago. Havne't had a chance to open one up yet. But i'm sure they will be awesome! I just ordered them in case of an emergency. Plus it's one more toy to my collection. hehe


 

milkyspit I would like to know how to talk to you on the phone...Dane1957


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 3, 2009)

ramplit said:


> Scott,
> 
> Any update on shipping dates for the MC2?
> 
> ...



The MC2 units are shipping, but slowly. Single white LED units are shipping first, followed by the multiple-white LED array units. It's possible I will end up using Luxeon Rebels in place of the white LED array... it appears the efficiency of the Rebel-100 at a 20mA drive level should beat that of the multi-5mm array. Trouble is, the beam would be very floody, not the sort of beam the MC2 was originally designed to use... haven't reached a firm decision as to whether the superior efficiency outweighs the lack of focusing element.



Dane57 said:


> milkyspit I would like to know how to talk to you on the phone...Dane1957



Dane, if you could PM or email me your phone number I will call you... that might be the best way. Let me know in your PM/email what times of day might be best.

If you send email, I suggest putting "CPF" and your username somewhere in the subject line.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 3, 2009)

Rebels are awesome.

I am really excited to get my shipping notice. I am going to go into brainstorming overload playing with these.

Asphere? Diffuser? Reflector? Lens? GITD epoxy? lovecpf


----------



## Drywolf (Apr 13, 2009)

Are any array candles shipping?
Frank


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 13, 2009)

Drywolf said:


> Are any array candles shipping?
> Frank



A couple arrayed units have shipped, and one Rebel-100 unit has shipped.

The arrays have been tricky fitting into the head, and there has been an occasional, faint flicker in some cases with the array... I suspect it may have to do with some sort of capacitance related to the multiple white LEDs. Single-LED units do not exhibit this problem at all in my experience.

It's been frustrating, and I know you guys are anxious to get your arrayed MC2 units, but I'd rather not send something with a known issue, no matter how mild, if I can help it.
:sigh:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 13, 2009)

:twothumbs Keep up the good work Scott!

I love my 2 MC2's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drywolf (Apr 13, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> It's been frustrating, and I know you guys are anxious to get your arrayed MC2 units, but I'd rather not send something with a known issue, no matter how mild, if I can help it.
> :sigh:


 
Thanks for the update Scott,
I would rather have it right the first time. I just hate these pay first and wait deals, I guess I'll never learn. 
Frank


----------



## Drywolf (Apr 27, 2009)

.Thanks


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 28, 2009)

Drywolf, I think you already know this but your light is on the way. Per your request I've sent you a single-white-emitter unit, and have sent back the $10 previously allocated to a multi-emitter array. Hope the MC2 serves you well in light of the power outages... but then, will hope for fewer power outages, too! Hope the unit helps.


----------



## Drywolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Scott,
Unit was received. It works perfectly and I like that I have multiple battery choices.
Thanks a ton,
Frank


----------



## milkyspit (May 6, 2009)

Drywolf said:


> Hi Scott,
> Unit was received. It works perfectly and I like that I have multiple battery choices.
> Thanks a ton,
> Frank




Drywolf, I'm glad you're finding good use with your MC2. May it banish the darkness forever! :naughty: :candle:


*[size=+2]White-Array MC2 Units... Now Shipping![/size]* 

Breakthrough! Yesterday I got a number of white-array MC2 units completed and SHIPPED. What a relief! They're fairly involved to build but I finally got a batch done. As of this writing, everybody who was waiting for one with the exception of GottaWearShades had their unit(s) shipped. As for GottaWearShades, I still need to complete his, and he has a balance due before I can ship, so seemed like that was the most logical one to wait on.

Here's a list update...

*[size=+1]MC2 Commitments (a.k.a. "The List"):[/size]*

W8HF: 1x (SHIPPED 20090223)
icestud: 1x (SHIPPED 20090223)
Alin10123: 3x (SHIPPED 20090328)
GottaWearShades: 1x Energizer Milky Lantern (SHIPPED 20090331)
Sgt. LED: 2x (SHIPPED 20090402)
Ramplit: 3x (SHIPPED 20090415)
Drywolf: 1x (SHIPPED 20090428)
Coyote223: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (SHIPPED 20090505)
sdeboy: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (SHIPPED 20090505)
SierraCharlie: 2x (using 4x Nichia GS) (SHIPPED 20090505)
Xflash: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (SHIPPED 20090505)
s4biturbo: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (SHIPPED 20090505)
*GottaWearShades: 1x (using 4x Nichia GS) (PARTIAL PREPAY 20090104)
Moka: 1x? (NO RESPONSE from Moka)*


*[size=+2]Availability[/size]*

As of this point I have *5x* MC2 units (single white Nichia GS with Osram Orange) ready for immediate shipment, and enough parts on hand to build 8 more. Anyone wants one, let me know ASAP!


----------



## gottawearshades (May 6, 2009)

Hey, Scott.

Please PM or email me with what I owe you (I don't remember), and the cash will head your way today!

Cheers.


----------



## da.gee (May 7, 2009)

Off the fence. 

P.S. I mistakenly sent cash to the ppcard address. Doh! Let me know what I've screwed up! Everyone else does.


----------



## sdeboy (May 9, 2009)

My MC2 arrived today - it's great!

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Moka (May 9, 2009)

Hi Scott,
I'm SOOOOOOOO sorry about this...
My laptop was unfortunately lost by the airline during a recent trip :shakehead although I am glad none of my torches were in that bag... 
So I haven't had internet or computer access for quite a while... 

I would still like the candle. One white (Nichia) and a Red or orange-red (that you mentioned) LED...

If you can please email me with the price, paypal (will be paying with my CC) details, anything else i need to know... (i can still access email from my phone) but may not be able to get on CPF for another couple of weeks... Email: moka20(at)gmail(dot)com

Once again, I apologize for leaving you in the lurch and not getting back to you sooner...

Cheers,
Moka


----------



## milkyspit (May 21, 2009)

gottawearshades said:


> Hey, Scott.
> 
> Please PM or email me with what I owe you (I don't remember), and the cash will head your way today!
> 
> Cheers.




GWS, email sent. I've got your MC2 as well as one other light ready for shipment, waiting only to hear back from you.




Moka said:


> Hi Scott,
> I'm SOOOOOOOO sorry about this...
> My laptop was unfortunately lost by the airline during a recent trip :shakehead although I am glad none of my torches were in that bag...
> So I haven't had internet or computer access for quite a while...
> ...



Moka, email sent. 


*[size=+1]To All, [/size]*have a couple more MC2 units built and ready for immediate shipment. Let me know ASAP if you want one as these are the end!


*Quick photo taken a couple weeks back of the last of the MC2 boards being used up...*


----------



## gottawearshades (May 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## da.gee (May 22, 2009)

My new late night brushing the teeth light! Nice to know the battery will last for a decade or so.


----------



## gottawearshades (May 29, 2009)

I have the multi-Nichia light in hand. It clearly puts out more light than my MC from the last wave.

The LEDs do protrude a bit, and I'm thinking a diffuser is in order. Here's what I did with a $.89 and a penknife:


----------



## DDS (Jun 6, 2009)

Scott: Any with multiple array left? If so, I'll take one.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Moka (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi scott,
Attempting tn do al on my phmne so hopeflly this works...
paypal sent for my mc2, akso sent email to you.
Again sorry for delay,
Moka


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 8, 2009)

DDS said:


> Scott: Any with multiple array left? If so, I'll take one.
> Thanks, Dave



DDS, none left but I have the parts to build one. Place your order ASAP is you're interested, and send payment as appropriate. Price for the multi-array unit would be $69 plus shipping.




Moka said:


> Hi scott,
> Attempting tn do al on my phmne so hopeflly this works...
> paypal sent for my mc2, akso sent email to you.
> Again sorry for delay,
> Moka



Moka, got the payment... there was a small issue with your payment for shipping, will email you about it. We should be okay. :thumbsup:


----------



## DDS (Jun 8, 2009)

Scott: PayPal sent Please email or PM me. I sent you a PM about modding my PD III and never received a reply. Thanks, Dave


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 8, 2009)

DDS said:


> Scott: PayPal sent Please email or PM me. I sent you a PM about modding my PD III and never received a reply. Thanks, Dave



DDS, your MC2 is finished and in the mail. Also, I received your PM and replied to it earlier this evening. Get back to me when you can.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 9, 2009)

Waiting on an E mail...................


----------



## Arthur D (Jun 11, 2009)

Milky...I'm interested in a MC2. 

I'm not sure what my options are for battery choice and led choice though.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 20, 2009)

Arthur D said:


> Milky...I'm interested in a MC2.
> 
> I'm not sure what my options are for battery choice and led choice though.



Arthur, sorry for the delay in getting back to you. The most common choices for white LED have been a single Nichia GS or an array of Nichia GS... the latter can produce a little additional light but would cost $10 extra to build. The backup LED is typically amber, red, or red-orange... IMHO the red-orange I've got on hand is the brightest. For batteries, the typical design runs in a self-adapting tube that can accept anything from a single CR2 cell all the way to 2x123, or 2xRCR123, or a single 17500 or 17670 cell, plus various other possibilities. If you're inclined toward something different I could build the circuitry into a custom light... I've put it in 4AA lanterns, lamps... mounted on a Radio Shack battery box... put inside 3AAA generic flashlight... even fashioned a pair of alligator clip attachments for use on a 6V lantern battery. That one runs for a LOOOOONG time! 

Anyway, give me a holler when you know what you might want, and hope this helped at least a little.


----------



## BillSXT2002 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd really like one of these in whatever the standard configuration is. Do I just send the paypal right over?


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 21, 2009)

BillSXT2002 said:


> I'd really like one of these in whatever the standard configuration is. Do I just send the paypal right over?



Hi Bill, yes, would cost $59 plus shipping. I've got some ready to ship in the standard configuration. Shipping will add $5 for Priority Mail NO INSURANCE in USA, $12 Priority Mail WITH INSURANCE in USA, $12 Priority Mail NO INSURANCE NO TRACKING international, or $29 Express Mail International (EMS) WITH INSURANCE AND TRACKING. If you need some assistance, PM me or email to...







Please make sure I have your CPF username as well as your mailing address in your payment comments, makes things a lot easier!


----------



## Moka (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi scott,
It made it here... =D 
Awesome dude, simply awesome...

Moka


----------



## linty (Aug 18, 2009)

Scott,

email sent, thanks.


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 18, 2009)

linty said:


> Scott,
> 
> email sent, thanks.



Linty, email replied. What you ask would be a challenge... achievable, but definitely a whole little project!


----------



## linty (Aug 18, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> Linty, email replied. What you ask would be a challenge... achievable, but definitely a whole little project!



Deposit sent via pp! Thank you kindly.


----------



## linty (Sep 28, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 2, 2009)

very interested as well. seems to be pretty handy during power outages.


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## scout24 (Oct 25, 2009)

Scott-
Any availability or plans for more??? Sorry if I am beating a dead horse, but am very interested in getting a couple of these... Paypal ready!
 Greg


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 25, 2009)

scout24 said:


> Scott-
> Any availability or plans for more??? Sorry if I am beating a dead horse, but am very interested in getting a couple of these... Paypal ready!
> Greg




Greg, I've got a few left and would be okay with sending them your way. Cost would be the same $59 per unit, plus shipping on the entire order.

Beyond that, I may have sufficient boards to make another couple units, as I uncovered a couple spare boards while cleaning the Milky Labs.

Beyond both the above, we'll be talking about plans for an as-yet undesigned MC3. To make the MC3 come to fruition, I'd need to gather commitments for at least 100 pieces or so total. Might be able to run some sort of custom housing and/or bring down the pricing a little with that sort of quantity, too. Because of the setup costs for running the next generation (MC3) boards, I do need to reach that 100+ threshold to move forward on the MC3.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 25, 2009)

Scott-
Awesome! Paypal coming for two, if you can PM me your info.
Thank you!
Greg


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 25, 2009)

same here , would like to purchase one as well


----------



## scout24 (Oct 25, 2009)

Scott-
Took a chance with Paypal and sent it to your "[email protected]_________" address... hope that is still good!


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 25, 2009)

fisk-king said:


> same here , would like to purchase one as well



Fisk, I've got one for you and replied to your email to that effect. :thumbsup: 




scout24 said:


> Scott-
> Took a chance with Paypal and sent it to your "[email protected]_________" address... hope that is still good!



Scout, got your payment and I have two units in the mailbox for you at this moment. :thumbsup:


----------



## ivanchek (Oct 25, 2009)

PM sent to you Scott.


----------



## ivanchek (Oct 25, 2009)

Whoops. Double post.


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 29, 2009)

received the Milky Candle today :twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=112779

Hey Scott, how hard do you think it would be to adapt an MC2 to work in that host?


OH and just as an aside, would an SST-50 work in a SF U2 if all you did was an emitter swap? Curious


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 30, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=112779
> 
> Hey Scott, how hard do you think it would be to adapt an MC2 to work in that host?
> 
> ...




Sgt, yes, MC2 could be adapted to that host. The circuit would be somewhat different... actually it might end up a single-brightness thing, though maybe not! I'm not sure who has those particular hosts these days. If you already have one or know where might be a good source, IMHO it's worth a look. :thumbsup: 

SST-50 could work in the newer U2A... the one with Seoul P4 emitter... but it would be NOWHERE REMOTELY CLOSE to full power. Approaching the effort with that in mind, I'm confident we would end up with a nice result. As for the older U2 with LuxV emitter, I'm thinking TWO of the SST-50 might be an intresting upgrade. :naughty:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 2, 2009)

Excellent, excellent.

I have one of those beacons, NIB. :twothumbs 

If we ditch the old bottom spring for a leaf spring perhaps and establish a new negative path instead of using the silver plate the bulb screws into then 2 CR123's can fit. Will need a tube spacer for the extra diameter and the LED's will sit higher into the dome than the bulb but dog-gone it should work! 

My thought is that if the switch is retained and is in the mid position then the signal button can be used to select the mode. Hold it down for a bit then it'll set and you can use the switch or you could hold the momentary down and use your other hand to switch it on.

Remember the Rebel candle? :naughty: Can it be transplanted? oo:


----------



## linty (Jul 28, 2010)

Is there a new thread for this? Any updates?


----------



## dcbeane (Jun 19, 2011)

bump...this was an interesting read.
 Are these things still being made?


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 29, 2011)

dcbeane said:


> bump...this was an interesting read.
> Are these things still being made?



Thank you for the kind words, dcbeane.

As to status: I've exhausted my supply of custom MC2 circuits (a custom driver I'd had made for the MC23 project), so until I have a suitable replacement, I can still build a unit having the same housing/general design, still regulated and very looooong running, but single brightness. That's not necessarily a bad thing... for the original purpose of a long-running emergency candle with predictable operation, such a light should fit the bill nicely. The more advanced bells and whistles that the MC2 driver had afforded (backup red/amber/yellow LED, battery test capability, multiple levels of brightness) would not be present.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 19, 2012)

has anyone ever done a runtime test on this?


milkyspit said:


> Thank you for the kind words, dcbeane.
> 
> As to status: I've exhausted my supply of custom MC2 circuits (a custom driver I'd had made for the MC23 project), so until I have a suitable replacement, I can still build a unit having the same housing/general design, still regulated and very looooong running, but single brightness. That's not necessarily a bad thing... for the original purpose of a long-running emergency candle with predictable operation, such a light should fit the bill nicely. The more advanced bells and whistles that the MC2 driver had afforded (backup red/amber/yellow LED, battery test capability, multiple levels of brightness) would not be present.


----------



## milkyspit (May 20, 2012)

Beacon of Light said:


> has anyone ever done a runtime test on this?



I haven't done an exact runtime on the single brightness unit, though during last autumn's one week power outage around here, I was running several in our home. The math suggests one should expect at least 56 hours runtime from a pair of fresh 123 primary cells... in my case, I was first using partially-depleted cells, running the lights perhaps 10 hours at a time, and still managed 30-40 hours from the cells, which seems about right... so until I have the patience to generate a 50-100 hour runtime graph, I'll go with the 60 hours as the unofficial estimate. That should be pretty close to reality, and in my experience it does indeed seem to match the reality nicely.


----------



## sinnyc (Mar 18, 2013)

milkyspit said:


> Thank you for the kind words, dcbeane.
> 
> As to status: I've exhausted my supply of custom MC2 circuits (a custom driver I'd had made for the MC23 project), so until I have a suitable replacement, I can still build a unit having the same housing/general design, still regulated and very looooong running, but single brightness. That's not necessarily a bad thing... for the original purpose of a long-running emergency candle with predictable operation, such a light should fit the bill nicely. The more advanced bells and whistles that the MC2 driver had afforded (backup red/amber/yellow LED, battery test capability, multiple levels of brightness) would not be present.



I hope I'm not resurrecting a long-dead thread but my searching led me here...

I'm interested in the MC2. Any luck in sourcing replacements for the circuits? Or is there a sales thread moving along elsewhere that I missed?  

- Tim


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 9, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> I hope I'm not resurrecting a long-dead thread but my searching led me here...
> 
> I'm interested in the MC2. Any luck in sourcing replacements for the circuits? Or is there a sales thread moving along elsewhere that I missed?
> 
> - Tim




Tim, I currently have no boards on hand to build additional MC2 units. I'd like to say that I will build a next-generation version of the Milky Candle (MC3?) though it depends on me completing a suitable design for the next-gen circuit. I have some ideas on that front, just lack of time at the moment to get it finished. Been pulled in several directions in the past year or so. Hoping to get it ready for prime time eventually, as I'd like some more for myself, too! Thank you for asking.


----------



## sinnyc (Apr 9, 2013)

milkyspit said:


> Tim, I currently have no boards on hand to build additional MC2 units. I'd like to say that I will build a next-generation version of the Milky Candle (MC3?) though it depends on me completing a suitable design for the next-gen circuit. I have some ideas on that front, just lack of time at the moment to get it finished. Been pulled in several directions in the past year or so. Hoping to get it ready for prime time eventually, as I'd like some more for myself, too! Thank you for asking.



Heheheh. I've got 4 1/2 year old and 1 year old boys. I can relate to having no time  
I'll stay subscribed to this thread in the hopes that things even out for you in the future.

- Tim


----------



## ramplit (Apr 10, 2013)

Scott,

Were there ever any operating instructions for the MC-2's? I know the four settings and the multi-battery functions but somewhere in the back of my mind I thought that there was more capability here and I never remembered to get the instructions. 

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 11, 2013)

ramplit said:


> Scott,
> 
> Were there ever any operating instructions for the MC-2's? I know the four settings and the multi-battery functions but somewhere in the back of my mind I thought that there was more capability here and I never remembered to get the instructions.
> 
> ...




Hi Fred,

That's most of it. I used to insert an instruction sheet with each MC2... those little sheets pretty much explained the same things you just described. The one thing you missed: you can put a single cell in your MC2 and turn it on to check the condition of that cell (at least in terms of suitability for use in the MC2). A cell that's still in good shape (MC2-wise) will cause the amber LED to glow steady. A cell that's nearing the end of its useful life will cause the amber LED to pulsate. You can use this test capability to match pairs of cells in your MC2.


----------



## nein166 (Apr 17, 2013)

milkyspit said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> That's most of it. I used to insert an instruction sheet with each MC2... those little sheets pretty much explained the same things you just described. The one thing you missed: you can put a single cell in your MC2 and turn it on to check the condition of that cell (at least in terms of suitability for use in the MC2). A cell that's still in good shape (MC2-wise) will cause the amber LED to glow steady. A cell that's nearing the end of its useful life will cause the amber LED to pulsate. You can use this test capability to match pairs of cells in your MC2.



Thats a function I forgot about.
Thanks for the reminder


----------



## ramplit (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for that!!! BTW...the Milkyspit M6 and Room-sweeper are the best lights I've ever owned...period. The three MC2's are in the three personal bug out bags for the family. Thank you for such awesome products!

Fred


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry to resurrect this thread that is 3 years old, but I was wondering if Milky was still making these or if a MC3 ever surfaced? 

I can't find in my old messages on CPF but several years ago I bought what I'm guessing was a MC2 but IIRC it worked with single AA cells. I got it off the used marketplace and since I rarely used primary AAs it got put on my shelf and rarely used. 

Since then I have bought a couple Joule Thiefs but they were strictly for 1.5v cells. All this time I was hoping for a 3v version that would work for cr123 cells. Is it possible the pvc candle light I already have (just have to find it again) works with cr123s? I don't recall it having 2 separate LEDs and I don't recall there being different modes on it either.


----------



## DDS (Feb 20, 2016)

I have had my MC2 for seven years as a bedside light. I have never changed the cr123 that I put in it. I have a bag of expended cells of all sizes that won't function anymore in their intended lights because they are depleted. All of them work in my MC2. The ORIGNAL battery I have in my light now was a depleted one. I'm guessing I have a lifetime of "free " usage left for every power outage possible! Great light. My mixed LED assort. has low, med, high for the white LED's and the last turn or press lights the amber LED. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah I just found the light I was referring to in my earlier post. I will take a few pics and see if someone can claim if it looks like a Milky MC2 or maybe his earlier model?











*Bottom of light (tailcap exterior)*






*Bottom of light (tailcap removed)*






*Tailcap spring and washer

*





*Looking down battery tube *(looks like a smaller inner piece of PVC was used for AA battery size but seems to be glued? down as it is not removable)






*Copper windings (I'm assuming to complete the circuit to negative terminal of battery)

*





*Inner workings of module

*





Do any of these resemble the MC2 at all? What do I have here? I tried several times and there is only 1 mode and I'm not sure if this is even a Joule Thief type of light as the light is very bright.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 21, 2016)

I put in a dead Energizer AAA NIMH in this light and got nothing and then put it on my Opus BT 3100 V 2.2 charger for 10 seconds @ 500mAh to get a reading of 1.00 volts. Popped it in the light for 2 minutes of nice moonlight. Wish this thing put out this LEVEL of light regulated. 






Then I found a recently charged Radio Shack 1000mAh NIMH AAA battery (yeah right, it's more like 500 mAh) and the light is blinding in comparison.






Wish I could find one of these type of things like the MC2 to use cr123 cells, and to be able to use lower modes as well as multiple cells to really drain them down. At least I discovered I could use AAA's with this as when I bought it, was intended for only AA cells. If anyone has one I would be interested.


----------



## nein166 (Feb 21, 2016)

Beacon of Light that is similar to a MC2 but from the internal circuit I can tell you its a Joule Thief 
The MC2 had two 5mm LED mounted on a PCB. A white and orange/red. Also they don't run off 1v 
I think mine ran down 2 CR123 to 2.5v each.

heres a group pic I may have posted previously of one off Milkycandles


----------

